# 10/4 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: No Mercy Go Home Show



## TD Stinger

Should be another solid show. The only thing we know is happening tonight is the 3 way face off.

I don’t say this as a knock on AJ, but I wouldn’t mind if he just took a step back to let Cena and Dean have their back and forth, because that’s where the real heat is right now. Let AJ say his stuff and then sit in the corner like the little shit he is and just stir the pot, lol.


----------



## Sincere

Raw has improved this week for sure, but SD is still...


----------



## DoubtGin

I'm impressed at how every feud in the preview actually has a decent build-up at least.


----------



## Reotor

Sincere said:


> Raw has improved this week for sure, but SD is still...


Notice how every time RAW is "decent" it just so happens to have a major title change on it? unk2


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the (superior) BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Chrome

Wanna watch live, but playoff baseball starts tonight. :hmm:


----------



## Dibil13

Since AJ is pretty much guaranteed to retain on Sunday we can safely rule out him standing tall tonight. Same with Becky, though her title isn't as safe as AJ's.


----------



## FROSTY

*I will somehow watch this. Work got very crazy all of a sudden for the foreseeable future and gets gonna be a long night, but I'm still gonna figure out a way to watch SDL :flairdance*


----------



## StylesP1

The wrestling week starts tonight! I expect a really good show to fully set up No Mercy. 

Things I would like to see.

Great promos from Styles, Ambrose and Cena
Usos vs Rhyno/Slater segment
Becky vs Alexa segment. I would love for this to go 2 matches with Alexa issuing the first ever women's ladder match for Survivor Series on the Smackdown after No Mercy.


----------



## sarcasma

Ambrose stands tall tonight for sure......100%.


----------



## Uptown King

The 3 way confrontation should be no pun intended, phenomenal. Also Dolph/Miz should have another good interaction as well, and the Bliss/Lynch angle. Expecting another good SDL episode tonight for the go home show to NM. Interested in seeing where they take the Orton/Bray angle after what happened last week.


----------



## Sincere

StylesP1 said:


> Becky vs Alexa segment. I would love for this to go 2 matches with Alexa issuing the first ever women's ladder match for Survivor Series on the Smackdown after No Mercy.


Unless I'm mistaken, the SDL exclusive PPV following the joint-brand Survivor Series will be TLC at American Airlines Center in Dallas, TX. Just saying... :becky


----------



## Erik.

I can see AJ being the one to stand tall to be honest to throw us all off a bit.

Anyway, looking forward to the Go Home show, will be interesting to see how they build Ziggler/Miz. Potentially the last time we will see Ziggler on Smackdown or in the WWE at all. I still think Ziggler will win the IC title and stay but they've built it well that even I am having doubts about how the match is going to end.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

That time of the week again time for the blue brand to dominate again :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I'll be watching closely for Dolph Ziggler. This MIGHT be the last time he'll appear on Smackdown, or maybe the second-to-last time we'll see him in the WWE for a while. I hope Ziggler has a good showing tonight and at No Mercy


----------



## Sincere

I wonder how many amazing promos/segments we'll get tonight

Ambrose? Cena? Styles?
Becky? Alexa?
Miz? Ziggler?
Slater? Rhyno?
Talking Smack?

So many possibilities.


----------



## wwetna1

I'm actually going to tape the Flash to watch this because SDL delivers


----------



## Mox Girl

AJ hasn't had a chance to stand tall in the feud yet so I think he will tonight, cos John stood tall last week and Dean the week before. Plus, that theory of people standing tall and then losing at the PPV is bullshit - before MITB, Dean stood tall on the last SD before the PPV and he won MITB and the title at the PPV :lol

Can't wait to see what they all say to each other, hoping Dean addresses what John said about him on Talking Smack last week.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

AJ Stood tall the Smackdown before Backlash and won the title anyway.


----------



## Sincere

Ambrose Girl said:


> AJ hasn't had a chance to stand tall in the feud yet so I think he will tonight, cos John stood tall last week and Dean the week before.


----------



## TJQ

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for the (superior) BLUE BRAND :liquor


Been out of WWE for the most part, GOT SOME ALCOHOL ON HAND AND READY TO SEE IF SD LIVES UP TO THE HYPE.


----------



## Ace

Stupid as hell how AJ is getting second or third billing even when he's thever champion. Get your shit together WWE.


----------



## Sincere

In for the Blue brand


----------



## Kabraxal

Can this start already.... can't believe I'm impatient about a main roster show's air time. Must have entered the twilight zone and missed the sign. Did someone clip the sign on the way in?


----------



## Sincere

Miz TV presents a Dolphumentary tonight :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

Even the pre show is fun. Also, really like these No Mercy promos they've been running. It makes it feels like an event instead of "o yeah, that is Sunday".


----------



## ElTerrible

Ambrose Girl said:


> AJ hasn't had a chance to stand tall in the feud yet so I think he will tonight, cos John stood tall last week and Dean the week before. Plus, that theory of people standing tall and then losing at the PPV is bullshit - before MITB, Dean stood tall on the last SD before the PPV and he won MITB and the title at the PPV :lol
> 
> Can't wait to see what they all say to each other, hoping Dean addresses what John said about him on Talking Smack last week.


Agree 100%. It´s actually AJ, who has taken a bit of a backseat, somewhat intentionally I believe, as he saved energy, while Ambrose/Cena went after each other with high intensity.


----------



## DoubtGin

Ambrose Girl said:


> AJ hasn't had a chance to stand tall in the feud yet so I think he will tonight, cos John stood tall last week and Dean the week before. Plus, that theory of people standing tall and then losing at the PPV is bullshit - before MITB, Dean stood tall on the last SD before the PPV and he won MITB and the title at the PPV :lol
> 
> Can't wait to see what they all say to each other, hoping Dean addresses what John said about him on Talking Smack last week.


Also, Dean got kicked in the balls the Smackdown before Backlash, if I remember correctly, and then he lost the title.


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783449424257167361


----------



## DammitChrist

Maybe AJ Styles has been taking a bit of a backseat these previous weeks because he's in the early stage of his extended title run? Meh idk, just one random guess of mine lol


----------



## Kabraxal

It is so weird to watch this sometimes... I mean, this feels like the pre game shows the NFL and soccer uses for their respective sports. I love it. 

As for AJ Styles: I like his role right now. It is "understated" in some respects, but he isn't being buried or ignored. It just fits in the story. This doesn't feel like the champions that have been in the past that were buried in the show simply because they were not Cena.


----------



## AngryConsumer

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783449424257167361


*YES!*


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Let's goooooooooooo!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Miz/Ziggler > WWE title picture.


----------



## Sincere

:lmao Dolph getting roasted by fan posts. Poor Dolph :cry


----------



## Kabraxal

Feeling a Ziggler heel turn after all they used on that twitter question were put downs.


----------



## Sincere

It's time :buffer


----------



## StylesP1

No worries you blue bastards, I'm here.


----------



## DammitChrist

A Dolphumentary? Cool! I'm looking forward to how they'll show moments, clips, and highlights from Ziggler's career. IMO he was at his best in mid-2012 to mid-2013. 

I'm also looking forward to how the Miz will recieve hate for this segment tonight :mark:


----------



## Ronzilla

Ladies and gentleman IT'S TIMEEE!


----------



## Headliner

wwetna1 said:


> I'm actually going to tape the Flash to watch this because SDL delivers


Same here. I might turn to the Flash in between commercials. I'm hype for the season debut.


----------



## Therapy

The A show starts!!! Hyped!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Time for Smackdown!!!


----------



## Phaedra

a dolphumentary, he's evil lol, but we get to have a giggle about the cheerleader years lol


----------



## Kabraxal

Let's do this!


----------



## Sincere

Bray opening? :enzo


----------



## wkc_23

I'm gonna need everyone to watch out.... the A show is coming through.


----------



## Ronzilla

ooo halloween costume idea = Bray Wyatt


----------



## DammitChrist

Woah! Bray going to wrestle to kick off Smackdown


----------



## AngryConsumer

-Activates iPhone flashlight- :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

My God, Bray is actually going to wrestle. I feel like it’s been since before Summerslam since he last wrestled on TV, not counting Backlash.


----------



## Trophies

Looks like Bray is recovered from his acid trip from last week.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Raw opens with Reigns = 1.5 ratings.

Smackdown opens with Bray = FIVE STARS!


----------



## wkc_23

Bray and Kane #23423498734374923747


----------



## Therapy

I don't like this.. A random unannounced match with no purpose except for Randy Orton to obviously interfere and cause fuckery in... This RAWs MO


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: Cena is getting the biggest pops since 2004, what changed?*

Bray to get his win back against Kane?


----------



## Phaedra

oh lord have mercy


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

fpalm


----------



## DammitChrist

wkc_23 said:


> I'm gonna need everyone to watch out.... the A show is coming through.


Lol nice (indirect) reference to the Hurricane! 

Edit: Speaking of the Hurricane, here comes his former tag team partner, Kane.


----------



## SovereignVA

Smackdown, you my dog and everything.....

But I'm not feeling you starting off with Wyatt vs Kane.


----------



## Lothario

Mandatory Wyatt victory so he looks competent and has "momentum" before jobbing at the big match in unspectacular fashion.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well….hopefully he can actually win this one match.

And not to nitpick, but Otunga really needs to work on his “broadcast” voice. He just sounds like he’s having a normal conversation when he talks.


----------



## ElTerrible

Wyatt needs a clean and dominant win here. Orton can come post-match.


----------



## Ronzilla

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> fpalm


x2


----------



## Kabraxal

Man the SD crowds have been great lately... actually into a Kane match of all things.


----------



## Phaedra

I'm Batman


----------



## Ronzilla

THE VIPER OH MY GOD


----------



## Therapy

Ok... I'm sorta digging evil Randy....


----------



## wkc_23

I'm digging this Orton/Wyatt feud.


----------



## Trophies

Nope. Bray is still on an acid trip.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Randy is right, he does Bray Wyatt better than Bray Wyatt.


----------



## SovereignVA

I want Randy Orton to mimmick Wyatt's run in with the lights off.

Lights on, RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## Ronzilla

Kane is bleeding!


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Lothario said:


> Mandatory Wyatt victory so he looks competent and has "momentum" before jobbing at the big match in unspectacular fashion.


You forgot rule 1

Bray never wins.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Well I guess Kane wins by count out then.


----------



## the_hound

well that was fucking stupid


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: Cena is getting the biggest pops since 2004, what changed?*

When did Kane get busted open?


----------



## Sincere

At least Bray didn't get pinned? :draper2 That's something, right?


----------



## StylesP1

That was really cool from Orton.


----------



## Lothario

Bray has hit his ceiling as a heel. Dude is *done*.


----------



## Headliner

What does anyone see in Corbin?


----------



## Kabraxal

Well, guess we can say Randy is in Wyatt's head... that didn't make much sense though since he stopped on the stage.


----------



## Therapy

That was some RAW level of fucking pointless.. I hope that's just a one off and not a sign of things to come


----------



## Ronzilla

Has Bray ever beat Kane?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Is Baron Corbin slow?

He kinda speaks like he's slow.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Randy is right, he does Bray Wyatt better than Bray Wyatt.


Bray isn't even close to being the best Wyatt.


----------



## God Movement

Big Bad Lone Wolf Baron Corbin


----------



## wkc_23

Swagger and Corbin are legitimately tough motherfuckers.


----------



## SovereignVA

Oh, it's Jack "I got a stone cold fox of a wife! Wooooawfh!" Swagger


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Cringe by Swagger... I felt embarrassed listening to him speak... geez.


----------



## [email protected]

Cool. Cool cool cool. Kane didn't get put down,and Wyatt's feud got another good moment. Everyone remained in a good place.


----------



## Dell

That was utter shit.

Thank god Alexa is coming to improve things.


----------



## StylesP1

Alexa vs Nikki :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

That's a really lovely picture of Nikki


----------



## Sincere

Carmella gonna cost Nikki her match with Alexa :lmao


----------



## God Movement

Therapy said:


> That was some RAW level of fucking pointless.. I hope that's just a one off and not a sign of things to come


Not really. I hope it's a storyline which strings through the entirety of the episode like there was last week. That's how things should be.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Let's go, Alexa.


----------



## Trophies

Too bad for Corbin, Swagger isn't small enough to attack back stage like Kalisto.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Nikki vs the potential GOAT!


----------



## StylesP1

These No Mercy promos are fucking awesome. The song, the voice overs, the slides...really fits No Mercy.


----------



## DammitChrist

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Time for Smackdown!!!


Good to see you here. By the way, I forgot to tell you that Jack Swagger switched to Smackdown after his Raw contract ended 2 weeks ago. He began his feud with Baron Corbin on the same episode where he made his first appearance.


----------



## ElTerrible

So either they transition Orton into the ME scene with a clean win and give us Wyatt/Kane or Wyatt needs to have a real strong showing on Sunday to extend that feud.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Fucking Orton. :maury

At least Wyatt escaped a pin fall loss.


----------



## mgman

Randy Orton's deep voice reminded me of Undertaker.


----------



## [email protected]

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Is Baron Corbin slow?
> 
> He kinda speaks like he's slow.


He is working on keeping his speaking smooth,without any stammering or spit building up. He's got a long way to go, but as techniques go...it will help a great deal.


----------



## Saiyanjin2

Time for carmella to beat up Nikki and cost her the match.


----------



## Ronzilla

that was a weak kickoff..but I like where this might be going


----------



## Sincere

Therapy said:


> That was some RAW level of fucking pointless.. I hope that's just a one off and not a sign of things to come


How was that pointless? It built up the Bray v. Orton match at No Mercy without giving it away or making Bray look weak going into it.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

DammitC said:


> Good to see you here. By the way, I forgot to tell you that Jack Swagger switched to Smackdown after his Raw contract ended 2 weeks ago. He began his feud with Baron Corbin on the same episode that he made his first appearance.


Thanks I try to keep my promises! It seem Swagger will get used more on Smackdown than he would be on Raw. :smile2:


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Alexa!


----------



## Sincere

God Movement said:


> Not really. I hope it's a storyline which strings through the entirety of the episode like there was last week. That's how things should be.


Nice call. Seems like that's exactly what they have planned.


----------



## Lothario

Alexa Bliss and Nikki at the same time. :banderas


----------



## wkc_23

Big booty Bliss :banderas


----------



## Phaedra

I need Otunga to be mute.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Nikki booty versus Alexa booty.

Already between than the raw women's title match.


----------



## Irrelevant

Damn, that pop for Nikki.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Let's go Nikki!!!! :smile2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Nikki has been getting some of the best women pops recently.


----------



## Headliner

Bella is over as hell. She mise well be wrestling naked with those short ass shorts.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*BLISS!!!*


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

The two best bodies in the division!


----------



## DammitChrist

Now that was one fearless pop


----------



## wwetna1

Lord bless Nikki


----------



## Lothario

Carmella sigjting. Where is @Fearless Maryse? :lmao


----------



## Delsin Rowe

That's why I can't take this Bella woman seriously. Comes out like a stripper.


----------



## God Movement

Sincere said:


> Nice call. Seems like that's exactly what they have planned.


Well, as of recent they've started booking wrestling shows close to how they should be booked, so I was simply working with the assumption that they'd exercise a similar level of coherency.


----------



## Ronzilla

the sexiness is real


----------



## Therapy

Sincere said:


> How was that pointless? It built up the Bray v. Orton match at No Mercy without giving it away or making Bray look weak going into it.


Because it was a predictable random match.. No way Bray was losing. There was no real point to the match because of that.. No one who is in a PPV loses a match on a go home show.. I just hate pointless matches to put people over. Everyone knew how that match was going to unfold within seconds.


----------



## SovereignVA

Carmella talking that shit, holy :lmao


----------



## wwetna1

Nikki vs Asuka in a match where they strike the shit out of another would be good. No it would be gold since no one throws better strikes


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Kardashian wannabe lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Thirsty Kardashian wanna be.....I can't...


----------



## Ronzilla

Carmella's talk kills me ..so terrible


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Nikki got the cheeks out tonight kada


----------



## SovereignVA

TEDDY LONG GTFOUT HERE


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Tag match, playas?


----------



## wkc_23

TAG TEAM MATCH, PLAYA.. HOLLA HOLLA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I still can't cheer The Bellas... they've been involved in too much fuggery in the past.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Where is Teddy Long? because we need a "Tag team match, playas"


----------



## ElTerrible

What? Carmella gives us actual reasons for attacking Nikki. I´m not used to this stuff. Reasons for attacks and matches. What is this? :grin2:


----------



## Lothario

Somebody hit the music, plz.


----------



## Headliner

Tag match playa!


----------



## Kabraxal

I can't believe I'm saying this... but if this is a tag match coming up after the break it makes sense, given the feuds and the lead up. Think we all knew it wasn't ending clean anyway XD


----------



## Headliner

I love how we all see something that's about to happen and we all scream tag match playa:lmao

Love these discussion threads. Ya'll are good people.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Headliner said:


> Bella is over as hell. She mise well be wrestling naked with those short ass shorts.


It looks like she is basically wearing boy-short panties to wrestle in but as long as she doesn't have a wardrobe malfunction she should be fine. And she has been wrestling in them for a while now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*HOLD ON PLAYAS!!!!!!!!!! 









IT'S TME FOR A TAG TEAM MATCH....WIT DA UNDERTAKER! :taker*


----------



## Lothario

Delsin Rowe said:


> That's why I can't take this Bella woman seriously. Comes out like a stripper.


Yeah. Heaven forbid an attractive woman accentuates her sexuality while also taking pride in her work between the ropes. It's terrifying.


----------



## Phaedra

I hope Bryan says on TS that nikki and carmella is getting out of hand so they're going to have a no dq at no mercy. 

just do it. rumours are sasha and charlotte are getting a cell match so they should really just do this already.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Ronzilla

HAHAAA TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAAAA


----------



## God Movement

JBL mentioning the Teddy Long reference lol


----------



## wkc_23

Wow, they threw a tag match together.. Didn't expect that :eyeroll


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Alexa's hair makes me think of Harley Quinn, but that is probably what she is going for.


----------



## Sincere

Nikki makes Alexa look so tiny :lol


----------



## Kabraxal

And JBL references Teddy XD God damn this show takes the clichés and makes them fun.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I like Carmella but you can tell her accent is fake and she has to keep it up when she is talking on the mic.


----------



## AngryConsumer

the_hound said:


>


This is my everything.


----------



## Ronzilla

straight fiyaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sincere

Bexplex city :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

Get a load of this Lass Kicker


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Let's go Becky!!! :becky


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Sparkle Splash ftw


----------



## SovereignVA

Nice to see Becky genuinely over.


----------



## Ronzilla

i love her


----------



## Therapy

Twisted bliss is such an uncomfortable move to watch.. There is nothing graceful about it and looks a botch away from paralyzing her..


----------



## wwetna1

Carmella throws a better super kick than Dolph. Love the Sparkle Splash or TWISTED BLISS


----------



## Dell

Yasss Alexa with the win. :mark:


----------



## Irrelevant

I wish had Alexa Bliss had a different finisher. Twisted Bliss is an awesome name but the move itself is just meh.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

The spirit of Teddy Long will forever haunt Smackdown.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Alexa Bliss is the cutest little thing.


----------



## Ronzilla

fucking awesome, the story continues!


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Carmella's green as hell.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Smackdown has had more storytelling in thirty minutes than RAW has had in the last month.


----------



## Sincere

Fun match. I figured they'd be putting Alexa over tonight, but I'm kinda surprised Becky took the 3 count. :cry Crowd sounded hot for all 4 of them. Good build up for No Mercy, IMO. Looks like Nikki/Carmella will maybe feud throughout the show too?


----------



## Kabraxal

She needs to do the 450 really... but still, props to the build up to that match and the ending actually keeping every story going. So not used to them weaving multiple stories into one match and one of them not getting lost.


----------



## Trophies

Twisted bliss. Nice.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I like Becky and Alexa so whoever wins the title I will be happy, but Becky will probably hold it a little while longer before she loses it.


----------



## ElTerrible

The girls were pretty over, despite some really sloppy stuff early in the match.


----------



## wwetna1

Orton doing the Apex Predator so good


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Irrelevant said:


> I wish had Alexa Bliss had a different finisher. Twisted Bliss is an awesome name but the move itself is just meh.


Since Alexa used to do gymnastics, it would be awesome if she pulled out a 450 at No Mercy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This Orton/Bray feud is some good sh*t, it's different than what we usually get.


----------



## DammitChrist

I thought Randy Orton was making a Full House reference with that line.


----------



## God Movement

Yes. This is how you book a show.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

They're trying but the Orton/Wyatt feud is the worst thing SDL has produced.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Bray, Randy didn't latch the door shut. You can lift it open.


----------



## wkc_23

IT'S NICKY


----------



## Dell

the_hound said:


>


:zayn3


----------



## wwetna1

The DX commercial is better than the Rock and Austin one to me


----------



## Lothario

Randy trafficking humans? Get Bray out of there.


----------



## Headliner

Oh no they are going to show Ziggler's entire career. This means they are going to show him during the Spirit Squad days. That's the last thing you want to remind the crowd of.:lol


----------



## Trophies

How is Bray gonna make it to No Mercy.


----------



## Sincere

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This Orton/Bray feud is some good sh*t, it's different than what we usually get.


It legit reminds me of some old school Taker/Kane stories, from back in the day. Or like when Orton feuded with Taker and tried to kill him :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Alexa and I are close in height I think I am like a inch or two taller than her.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Irrelevant said:


> I wish had Alexa Bliss had a different finisher. Twisted Bliss is an awesome name but the move itself is just meh.


She can also do a sunset flip powerbomb out of the corner and a 450 splash. Hopefully she busts one out on Sunday. :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Alexa and I are close in height I think I am like a inch or two taller than her.


Do you want to become a wrestler?


----------



## Shadowcran

Here on SD, they do STORY lines...something Raw creative can't seem to even attempt to do.
Besides, I've said it before, Ranallo could make Chess played in the dark exciting.


----------



## Irrelevant

PanopticonPrime said:


> Since Alexa used to do gymnastics, it would be awesome if she pulled out a 450 at No Mercy.


Yeah I guess. It'd be better than what she currently does but I'd prefer something on the ground though. Top rope finishers have never really been all that interesting to me.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Lothario said:


> Yeah. Heaven forbid an attractive woman accentuates her sexuality while also taking pride in her work between the ropes. It's terrifying.


It's also not like women's wrestling, especially in WWE, has come A LONG WAY since the days of bra and panties matches and here comes along a chick with a "Hey, look at me, I'm sexy like a stripper" setting it back 20 years. Oh well, good thing she's fucking Cena or Bryan or whichever one she is.


----------



## DammitChrist

Headliner said:


> Oh no they are going to show Ziggler's entire career. This means they are going to show him during the Spirit Squad days. That's the last thing you want to remind the crowd of.:lol


Heh I hope the documentary shows clips/highlights of Dolph's career as early as 2009. They don't need to remind everyone that he was part of the Spirit Squad lol


----------



## wwetna1

Irrelevant said:


> Yeah I guess. It'd be better than what she currently does but I'd prefer something on the ground though. Top rope finishers have never really been all that interesting to me.


She should go the regal route and load her first to cheat to wjn. She already wears that metal covering to the ring


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

StylesP1 said:


> Do you want to become a wrestler?


Yes I do!!! :grin2:


----------



## TD Stinger

Headliner said:


> Oh no they are going to show Ziggler's entire career. This means they are going to show him during the Spirit Squad days. That's the last thing you want to remind the crowd of.:lol


People make fun of the Spirit Squad but they were heat magnets during their run and Ziggler as WWE rookie got to work with HHH, HBK, and Vince. I don’t know, can’t complain too much.

Hopefully, they don’t mention Kerwin White though…


----------



## wkc_23

Don't do the same thing Enzo did last night Daniel.


----------



## AngryConsumer

More of this Susan G. Komen pandering... :eyeroll


----------



## AmWolves10

Alexa bliss should have pinned Naomi with interference from Carmella. Protects everyone involves. Champ shouldn't be getting pinned wtf


----------



## Lothario

Considering the corrult history of the Susan G Koman campaign , these segments always induce eye rolls from everyone. Much respect to Bryan and the survivors, but I'm definitely not sitting through this phony drivel.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Is it just me or are Smackdown crowds more lively and invested in the storylines and matches than Raw crowds?


----------



## StylesP1

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> StylesP1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to become a wrestler?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do!!!
Click to expand...

That's awesome. Hopefully you get the chance to visit some training facilities. There are a bunch of them all over the US. 

I wanted to look into it when I was around 17 and 18, but I'm only 5'8" lol. Wouldn't have worked out.


----------



## Ronzilla

oh what a sweetheart the 2nd lady is


----------



## AmWolves10

Yes use breast cancer survivors to get yourself over with the mainstream wwe. This company Can't do anything good without letting the whole world know about it, wtf.


----------



## Kabraxal

I really wish the WWE would stop this charity pandering.... even ignoring the particular corrupt entity they are partnering with and as much as I understand how much surviving this means to them and family, I just don't watch a wrestling show for this.


----------



## Sincere

AmWolves10 said:


> Alexa bliss should have pinned Naomi with interference from Carmella. Protects everyone involves. Champ shouldn't be getting pinned wtf


I mean, they kinda dirtied it up a bit, but then Nikki just bailed on Bex after Bex saved her? Wtf was that? :lol

Scumbag Nikki.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That's how you pull a cape Enzo.


----------



## wkc_23

That's how you reveal the titles Enzo :lol :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Daniel Bryan, LMFAO!


----------



## Therapy

Bryan not botching the table cloth pull unlike the hack did last night


----------



## [email protected]

DB is funny


----------



## Ronzilla

GIVE THAT LADY A CONTRACT!


----------



## TD Stinger

Take notes Enzo & Cass, this is how you remove a table cloth, lol.

Also, Bryan, don’t stop being awesome.


----------



## wwetna1

I like that they keep up with BryaN ego tripping lol even in a charity setting


----------



## razzathereaver

Can't WWE contribute to charity without wanking itself into oblivion over it?


----------



## TD_DDT

Believe they used a lighter cloth fellas, relax.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck




----------



## the_hound

wkc_23 said:


> That's how you reveal the titles Enzo :lol :lol


i thought i read that as titties:surprise:


----------



## wkc_23

Every week


----------



## StylesP1

Guys...SDL once again using their GM and Commish the right way. They aren't in every other segment trying to get themselves over. Its so refreshing.


----------



## wwetna1

2K commercial actually comes off well with diddy


----------



## Uptown King

Not gonna lie, I want to see a Goldberg/Brock backstage brawl now.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

StylesP1 said:


> That's awesome. Hopefully you get the chance to visit some training facilities. There are a bunch of them all over the US.
> 
> I wanted to look into it when I was around 17 and 18, but I'm only 5'8" lol. Wouldn't have worked out.


I am looking into some schools also if you want be be a wrestler you should! I know this is cheesy but don't give up on your dreams. Brian Kendrick is 5'8 and he is in the WWE. Maybe I will see you at a wrestling school one day!!! :smile2:


----------



## Uptown King

wwetna1 said:


> 2K commercial actually comes off well with diddy


I agree and classic song too.


----------



## Cosmo77

I am Really getting sick of this Susan komen bullshit on my screen every show

look i know it is for a good cause,but keep this crap on Raw.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

I'm all for supporting breast cancer research and survivors, but does it have to be Komen? She was some kind of bitch wasn't she?

And for that matter, why can't wwe support a prostate cancer foundation, seeing as how more men die of prostate cancer than women do of breast cancer?


----------



## StylesP1

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> StylesP1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome. Hopefully you get the chance to visit some training facilities. There are a bunch of them all over the US.
> 
> I wanted to look into it when I was around 17 and 18, but I'm only 5'8" lol. Wouldn't have worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking into some schools also if you want be be a wrestler you should! I know this is cheesy but don't give up on your dreams. Brian Kendrick is 5'8 and he is in the WWE. Maybe I will see you at a wrestling school one day!!!
Click to expand...

I chose Marine Corps and messed up my back sadly...but I still get to enjoy Smackdown and Lucha Underground every week and that is good enough for me!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I didn't appreciate that Diddy song back in its time but I certainly do now. :dance


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Uptown King

Vaudevillians need a repackage.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Oh great, the hype bores.


----------



## Alright_Mate

No, no, no.

Kane & Mojo on the same show, disgraceful.


----------



## Uptown King

Goldberg should be on SDL, even though I know it will be MNR instead.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

the_hound said:


> i thought i read that as titties:surprise:


Someone's mind is in the gutter! :wink2: I'm just playing with you lol!


----------



## Lothario

Delsin Rowe said:


> It's also not like women's wrestling, especially in WWE, has come A LONG WAY since the days of bra and panties matches and here comes along a chick with a "Hey, look at me, I'm sexy like a stripper" setting it back 20 years. Oh well, good thing she's fucking Cena or Bryan or whichever one she is.


Dude, she -- like 99% of the women in division -- wrestles in shorts that sit *above* her ass and her breasts are likely larger than your head. It doesn't matter if she flaunts the fact she's attractive or not-- she's attractive and everyone can see it, which means Ike it or not -- it's apart of her appeal. The fact it's either an extreme of women being no nonsense or hyersexual with some of you is absolutely baffling. 


There's a woman somewhere shaking her half naked ass in some club out that recently matched into a cardiology residency and graduated med school two months ago. Better tell her the feminist movement and the wonen at her university and have come too far for her to be tarnishing their hard work by gyrating her hips on the dance floor. 

Stop it. An attractive woman can be "legit" and sexy simultaneously. The corny, social activist garbage has to end.


----------



## Sincere

Wtf was that :lmao


----------



## Irrelevant

Mugging of Cena said:


> *She can also do a sunset flip powerbomb out of the corner* and a 450 splash. Hopefully she busts one out on Sunday. :mark:


Yeah I love that move. I'd think it would be a better finisher for her since it always looks great and impactful. Plus it still fits with the "Twisted Bliss" name in a sense. The one she did off the top rope on Bayley was pretty sweet.



Also I hope the Vaudevillians win this match although I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Prayer Police

dat move


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WHAT
THE
FUGG
DID
I
JUST
SEE
THAT
.....
DO
?
?
?
?
?


----------



## Zigberg

Oh my fucking god Mojo, fuck off forever.


----------



## Phaedra

Oh dear God, there are some things you cannot unsee.


----------



## wwetna1

Ascension getting an angle


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ryder with that douchebag beard is smashing Emma every night. Let that sink in.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

I really don't care about any of these three tag teams.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Fuck, Mojo is atrocious.


----------



## Kabraxal

Dissension being teased in the Hype Bro ranks? Would like Ryder to get a singles push again.


----------



## ironcladd1

Go away Mojo. You look like a giant baby :serious:


----------



## wkc_23

Goddamn Mojo... Fuck off :tripsscust :tripsscust


----------



## StylesP1

Obligatory Where the fuck is Breezango?!?!?!


----------



## Uptown King

wwetna1 said:


> Ascension getting an angle


Better than nothing.


----------



## wwetna1

THE POUNCE PERIOD


----------



## ElTerrible

Rawley is what you´d get if Nikolai Volkoff and a cheerleader gave birth to a gimmick.


----------



## Ronzilla

just wondering if anyone knows who the dude with the long hair in the front row is that is at like every show with his grandma..literally every show


----------



## Irrelevant

Damnnit. Oh well at least they were on TV.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Aiden English looks like one of those people that died at an early age during the European Dark Ages.


----------



## Uptown King

StylesP1 said:


> Obligatory Where the fuck is Breezango?!?!?!


Agreed they should be on television more.


----------



## Flair Flop

Delsin Rowe said:


> It's also not like women's wrestling, especially in WWE, has come A LONG WAY since the days of bra and panties matches and here comes along a chick with a "Hey, look at me, I'm sexy like a stripper" setting it back 20 years. Oh well, good thing she's fucking Cena or Bryan or whichever one she is.


Yet here she is throwing, IMO, the best punches of all the women while Carmella is is out there catfighting. Her signature moves such as the Alabama Slam is pretty brutal and requires some actual strength, and she is very consistent and botches less than most of the other women. But yeah, God forbid too much of her perfect ass is showing.


----------



## T0M

The Ascension vs Hype Bros.

Fuck me, this company literally cannot go any lower. What fucking garbage.


----------



## Natsuke

People seem to hate Mojo here, but the crowd liked him.

Soooo yeah lol


----------



## Ronzilla

Ronzilla said:


> just wondering if anyone knows who the dude with the long hair in the front row is that is at like every show with his grandma..literally every show


just quoting myself hoping for a response here


----------



## wkc_23

I actually can't wait for the MizTV segment. These guys have being great on the mic.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ElTerrible said:


> Rawley is what you´d get if Nikolai Volkoff and a cheerleader gave birth to a gimmick.


Mojo is what you get when you add








+


----------



## DammitChrist

This could be Dolph Ziggler's final appearance on Smackdown, folks. Just in case, are there any final words you guys have for him?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Ronzilla said:


> just wondering if anyone knows who the dude with the long hair in the front row is that is at like every show with his grandma..literally every show


I'm not the only one who has noticed him! I think he is also at a lot of the pay-per-views too. I wonder who he is? Are you talking about the guy with the long brown hair?


----------



## TD Stinger

The Ascension and Vaudevillians need a repackage at this point or something. They’re both just completely stagnant. Say what you want about Mojo but his act is definitely translating here more than it did in NXT.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Lothario said:


> Dude, she -- like 99% of the women in division -- wrestles in shorts that sit *above* her ass and her breasts are likely larger than your head. It doesn't matter if she flaunts the fact she's attractive or not-- she's attractive and everyone can see it, which means Ike it or not -- it's apart of her appeal. The fact it's either an extreme of women being no nonsense or hyersexual with some of you is absolutely baffling.
> 
> 
> There's a woman somewhere shaking her half naked ass in some club out that recently matched into a cardiology residency and graduated med school two months ago. Better tell her the feminist movement and the wonen at her university and have come too far for her to be tarnishing their hard work by gyrating her hips on the dance floor.
> 
> Stop it. An attractive woman can be "legit" and sexy simultaneously. The corny, social activist garbage has to end.


Whoa, that was grade A genuine butthurt. Holy shit. You win, bro. :grin2:


----------



## Therapy

This Smackdown isn't bad but definitely not as good as previous weeks. Lots of just tossed together matches "because reasons"


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DammitC said:


> This could be Dolph Ziggler's final appearance on Smackdown, folks. Just in case, are there any final words you guys have for him?


Although I highly doubt it is, if it was my final words would be 

"Go to ROH d*mmit !"


----------



## Lothario

Ronzilla said:


> just wondering if anyone knows who the dude with the long hair in the front row is that is at like every show with his grandma..literally every show


Whoever he is, he *really* likes Dolph Ziggler. :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I hope Dolph doesn't quit!


----------



## Ronzilla

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm not the only one who has noticed him! I think he is also at a lot of the pay-per-views too. I wonder who he is? Are you talking about the guy with the long brown hair?


Yah shit I drove all the way to indiana to watch Clash of Champions and he was in hte front row with his grandma, then he was at Raw in Ohio, now Raw and Smackdown in California wtf


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Whorse said:


> Yet here she is throwing, IMO, the best punches of all the women while Carmella is is out there catfighting. Her signature moves such as the Alabama Slam is pretty brutal and requires some actual strength, and she is very consistent and botches less than most of the other women. But yeah, God forbid too much of her perfect ass is showing.


And her walking out there like she just got off her shift at the club down the street is why these chicks have the reputation they do. If it's fine with you, great.


----------



## Sincere

WWE is all over Texas in the latter half of this year. RR in San Antonio, TLC in Dallas. :mark:


----------



## Ronzilla

Lothario said:


> Whoever he is, he *really* likes Dolph Ziggler. :lol


and the hype bros


----------



## Kabraxal

Therapy said:


> This Smackdown isn't bad but definitely not as good as previous weeks. Lots of just tossed together matches "because reasons"


It isn't as strong as last week for sure... but luckily it has been coherent enough it doesn't quite feel like Vince saw the debate and thought SD needed his "help". That is when I start worrying.


----------



## Victor Chaos

THe A Lister and his GOddess. :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Although I highly doubt it is, if it was my final words would be
> 
> "Go to ROH d*mmit !"


What about NJPW?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Something tells me Miz and Maryse are swingers. Like interracial cuck shiet and man on man shiet.


----------



## wkc_23

Maryse looks stunning... Which, she does every week.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

God I hope this dude goes to RAW.


----------



## DammitChrist

Goddammit, Miz!! What are you doing? He's wearing the wrong suit color for the blue brand >


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Uptown King said:


> What about NJPW?


That too, although I think he'd be a better fit for ROH.


----------



## ElTerrible

TD Stinger said:


> The Ascension and Vaudevillians need a repackage at this point or something. They’re both just completely stagnant. Say what you want about Mojo but his act is definitely translating here more than it did in NXT.


The VV especially know they are in deep shit, when they are a treated as jobbers to enhance an Ascension vs. Hype Bros feud. :grin2:


----------



## Natecore

I see Smackdown is in a high school gym tonight.


----------



## Sincere

Omg this is going to be brutal :lmao Poor Dolph


----------



## Therapy

:lol The Success Of A Failure


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

You know what would've been a heelish move ? If Miz said "lets take a look at your career" and it was just a blank screen :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

Kerwin White!!!!


----------



## Headliner

Kerwin White:lol:lol


----------



## wkc_23

Hahahah Dolph has came a long way man.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Ronzilla said:


> Yah shit I drove all the way to indiana to watch Clash of Champions and he was in hte front row with his grandma, then he was at Raw in Ohio, now Raw and Smackdown in California wtf


Maybe him and his Grandma really like wrestling or something? I'm not sure but I guess as long as he isn't causing trouble or being mean what is the harm in going to every show? I think I have heard about people like Green Lantern Fan and Frank the Clown types of "fans" being rude to people at the show.


----------



## Phaedra

Oh Miz ... :ha


----------



## Lothario

Delsin Rowe said:


> Whoa, that was grade A genuine butthurt. Holy shit. You win, bro. :grin2:


On the contrary, reading someone who likely hasn't had vagina since vagina had him balk at someone shaking their hips "setting women back 20 years" is the only thing laughable. :grin2: 


Post better.


----------



## Flair Flop

This is glorious


----------



## Therapy

:lol This is incredible.. I'm dying over here


----------



## AngryConsumer

Kerwin White! :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## God Movement

Dolph berried.


----------



## wwetna1

Miz going for the kill with the whole roster helping


----------



## Leather Rebel

This video is really sad.


----------



## DammitChrist

Damn it! Those embarrassing highlights for Dolph Ziggler 

lol it was bound to happen XD


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Damn they are really destroying Nick Nemeth right now


----------



## wwe9391

:lol this is too funny


----------



## Mainboy

Miz :ha


----------



## Sincere

:lmao They even have Becky :buried Dolph?!? :lmao

Savage.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Geez just crapping on Dolph here man! That is not nice!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OMFG... he's not retiring after this bullshiet package. Fugg looks like Miz is losing the strap.


----------



## Lothario

Yeah, Dolph is gone or turning heel entirely. They're burying the *fuck* out of him :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

ASS FACE


----------



## SovereignVA

This is amazing.

I think they're gonna show a good video package now.

Brilliant idea because both versions would be true.


----------



## AngryConsumer

HOLY SHIT! THIS IS GREAT! :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

That was better than the Rock's this is my life promo.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Holy shit that video was savage af


----------



## Strategize

This is saving the show for me.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Oh this tiresome sticke of ziggler


----------



## Uptown King

Lothario said:


> Yeah, Dolph is gone* or turning heel entirely.* They're burying the *fuck* out of him :lmao


That is what's best right now.


----------



## Therapy

To reach the top... For 10 minutes. Made me lose it..


----------



## wkc_23

I love Dolph's passion when he does his promos. A bit underrated imo.


----------



## ElTerrible

Therapy said:


> To reach the top... For 10 minutes. Made me lose it..


Yeah that was cold.


----------



## Sincere

Dolph has to win this, doesn't he? What's the point of all this story if Dolph isn't going over? The story seems to demand Dolph wins at No Mercy, IMO.


----------



## ironcladd1

So Dolph is Cena now :cool2


----------



## Uptown King

I do hope Miz keeps the title. Miz holding that belt until WM would put someone over hugh.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Delsin Rowe

Are any of those other Spirit Squad guys still around?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

wkc_23 said:


> I love Dolph's passion when he does his promos. A bit underrated imo.


Not just a bit, it's extremely underrated.


----------



## StylesP1

Great video package, great promo. Would love for Ziggler to win the belt. Wouldn't mind seeing The Miz back in the main event. I think Miz/Styles could have some classic back and forths


----------



## Sincere

the_hound said:


>


OMFG :lmao Someone made a gif... fpalm


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Miz is a alpha heel


----------



## Uptown King

Sincere said:


> Dolph has to win this, doesn't he? What's the point of all this story if Dolph isn't going over? The story seems to demand Dolph wins at No Mercy, IMO.


Miz retiring someone to put himself and the title over, so when he does loses it to someone it means even more.


----------



## Therapy

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol This is epic trolling and burying.. This is fucking magical


----------



## Prayer Police

lhahahah, they should get Chavo up in here too.


----------



## Lothario

If Ziggler doesn't pick up a chair...


----------



## wwe9391

Spirt squad is back!!


----------



## wwetna1

Oh fuck me Miz went for the kill


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Kenny Dykstra!! MARK MARK MARK!


----------



## Headliner

The fucking spirit squad:lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Kenny f*cking Dykstra !! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Natsuke

Oh.

My.

God.

DEAD.


----------



## wkc_23

Wow, that's actually Kenny.. Haven't seen him in about 10 years :lol


----------



## FaceTime Heel

No fckin way, lol.....Is that Ken Doane? As in the best that never was?


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh my God! That’s definitely Dykstra, don’t know about the other one.


----------



## ironcladd1

Delsin Rowe said:


> Are any of those other Spirit Squad guys still around?


Apparently so :lol


----------



## Sincere

StylesP1 said:


> Great video package, great promo. Would love for Ziggler to win the belt. Wouldn't mind seeing The Miz back in the main event. I think Miz/Styles could have some classic back and forths


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## DammitChrist

LOL Kenny fucking Dykstra?? I haven't seen him in several years XD


----------



## Uptown King

Spirit Squad! This just officially became glorious.


----------



## AngryConsumer

DYKSTRA! :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt

I just spit out my coke. :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I wonder what happened to the rest of The Spirit Squad?


----------



## Ratedr4life

This can't be real life.


----------



## ShaWWE

Kenny, the same one that said John Cena stole Mickie James away from him (in real life)?


----------



## Natsuke

This is actually amazing. LOL.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Is that Kenny Dykstra?

He's not pissed than Cena banged Mickie like a mule?


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I never thought I'd ever see the spirit squad again.


----------



## Therapy

:lol Holy shit an OVW reference.. They are going full kill shot


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Miz is even more golden on mic than Y2J.... DAYUM!


----------



## Phaedra

Oh .... my .... God


----------



## wwetna1

Damon they dropped ovw too


----------



## Lothario

Sincere said:


> Dolph has to win this, doesn't he? What's the point of all this story if Dolph isn't going over? The story seems to demand Dolph wins at No Mercy, IMO.



This company has a history of burying guys on their way out of they already didn't care for them, especially if they asked for an out before their contract was up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ok, Dolph is winning this Sunday.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

It's official...Smackdown writers deserve Emmy's for this feud.


----------



## Uptown King

Miz automatically the best heel on the entire roster.


----------



## Trophies

Holy shit. The Miz is savage.


----------



## Ratedr4life

"Two of them got lost in transit....when you guys were sent back to OVW"

OMFG Miz is on top of his game, if Styles wasn't the WWE Champion, I wouldn't mind another Miz run at the top.


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

Wow. This segment should never end.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Is that Kenny Dykstra?

He's not pissed than Cena banged Mickie like a mule?


----------



## Natsuke

I'm so happy I watched tonight HAHAHAHA


----------



## Honey Bucket

:lmao What the fuck was Mojo doing? Literally one of the funniest things I've seen in wrestling for a while.

Looked like a kid from the special needs class learning the Peoples Elbow.


----------



## DammitChrist

The other 2 Spirit Squad members are apparently still in that dumpster from 2006 XD


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Ahh


----------



## AngryConsumer

How many golden segments is The Miz going to be in this year?! :mark:


----------



## ShaWWE

Why you running, Miz? Get your ass back in the ring.


----------



## Stockton

Segment of the Year Nomination?


----------



## Uptown King

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Miz is even more golden on mic than Y2J.... DAYUM!


Would love a JeriMiz team up down the line.


----------



## Therapy

Segment of the year... Whoever was the genius who put that together deserve a belt


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Therapy said:


> :lol Holy shit an OVW reference.. They are going full kill shot


I laughed so hard when I heard that


----------



## Mugging of Cena

What a rollercoaster of a segment!


----------



## Leather Rebel

Hope Dykstra is coming full to the company.


----------



## Ronzilla

he found it guys


----------



## Uptown King

I'm thinking Miz needs to be in the main event scene after his IC title reign and be WHC again.


----------



## wwetna1

I would have paid for 30mins of fuckery segment with Jericho and Miz this year


----------



## PRODIGY

Leather Rebel said:


> Hope Dykstra is coming full to the company.


No lie Kenny was the only one I liked in Spirit Squad.


----------



## Headliner

Therapy said:


> :lol Holy shit an OVW reference.. They are going full kill shot


Yeah. That line was playing off when DX beat the Spirit Squad once and for all and put the OVW label on their packing case to ship them away:


----------



## WrestlingOracle

How has the show been thus far? I imagine solid as usual but just checking haven't tuned in yet.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Miz is even more golden on mic than Y2J.... DAYUM!


Slow yah roll.


----------



## Therapy

Mugging of Cena said:


> What a *trollercoaster *of a segment!


Fixed that for you.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Miz is such a real life prick, lol.


----------



## Trophies

Bray still trapped. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

A face-off between AJ Styles, Dean Ambrose, and John Cena to close tonight. That should be good. Can't wait to hear their promos :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

The guy who wrote for NXT is doing Smackdown now eh? Ryan Ward i think his name is. 

It shows, but i don't think he knows what to do with Wyatt, how do you solve a problem like wyatt?


----------



## Uptown King

Trophies said:


> Bray still trapped. :lol


What happened? How he get trapped?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Envy said:


> No lie Kenny was the only one I liked in Spirit Squad.


Lets not forget the best top rope leg drop in the business










:zayn3


----------



## marshal99

What exactly has kenny been up to since he left WWE ?


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Lets not forget the best top rope leg drop in the business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :zayn3


Near perfection.


----------



## Uptown King

Phaedra said:


> The guy who wrote for NXT is doing Smackdown now eh? Ryan Ward i think his name is.
> 
> It shows, but i don't think he knows what to do with Wyatt,* how do you solve a problem like wyatt?*


*
*

Easy, have him start winning matches and dominating in them, making all that he says come true or most of it atleast.


----------



## [email protected]

Bless these writers. I'm no fan of Ziggler, but he figured something out there near the end of that segment that might push him to the top in the next year or so. He has a tone just below where he's been peaking that works perfectly to denote his seriousness. If he can build his promos up to there, and not go any further, then he can captivate without irritating.


----------



## Sincere

Randy is trolling Bray.
Miz is trolling Dolph.
Carmella is trolling Nikki.
Otunga is trolling the entire WWE Universe.

Smackdown is in it for the luls. :lmao


----------



## Therapy

marshal99 said:


> What exactly has kenny been up to since he left WWE ?


You apparently don't read dirt sheets.. He's been talking shit on the industry for years and years and years now.. There was once a time where he was making dirt sheet headlines at least once a week for a year with the stupid shit coming out of his mouth


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Therapy said:


> Segment of the year... Whoever was the genius who put that together deserve a belt


I thought it was going to be like "This Is Your Life" and expected Kerwin White out next.


----------



## StylesP1

Phaedra said:


> The guy who wrote for NXT is doing Smackdown now eh? Ryan Ward i think his name is.
> 
> It shows, but i don't think he knows what to do with Wyatt, how do you solve a problem like wyatt?


Its funny because Ward was the one that made him into the Eater of Worlds in NXT.


----------



## Prayer Police

We're still getting the Kurt Hawkins announcement today, right?


----------



## KC Armstrong

I'm just gonna say it. That was one of the best segments of the year and Dolph vs. Miz might be my favorite WWE feud of the year. They're actually putting creative energy into this shit rather than just letting two dudes walk to the ring and have a meaningless 20 minute match. That was awesome.

:applause


----------



## Sincere

Nikki v Carmella at No Mercy is official


----------



## Phaedra

BOOOOOOO!! make that No DQ and we have a match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Usos repping crips this week !


----------



## wwetna1

We missed the start of the uso entrance, man fuck


----------



## Sincere

Jason Jordan is gonna be a star.


----------



## Ronzilla

Are YOU U SO crazy?


----------



## [email protected]

Uptown King said:


> I'm thinking Miz needs to be in the main event scene after his IC title reign and be WHC again.


Eh. Miz is fantastic, but I haven't seen a match of his that I enjoy enough to make me want to see him main eventing each PPV. I like him making the IC title a big thing.


----------



## Uptown King

The Usos foot wear always be on point. I need them to wrestle in Nike Air Max's soon and Bo Jackson's.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Uso pants look fucking dumb.


----------



## marshal99

Phaedra said:


> The guy who wrote for NXT is doing Smackdown now eh? Ryan Ward i think his name is.
> 
> It shows, but i don't think he knows what to do with Wyatt, how do you solve a problem like wyatt?


Isn't he the guy which cody rhodes said was reportedly harassing the female nxt talents ?


----------



## wwetna1

Jey Uso is the best talent out there out of all 4 men


----------



## Phaedra

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> Easy, have him start winning matches and dominating in them, making all that he says come true or most of it atleast.


Yeah but it's a little bit more difficult than that imo. He could start winning matches and people might start saying 'why the fuck is wyatt going over [insert name here]' people don't care about him at the moment and winning matches isn't going to make people care about him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

[email protected] said:


> Eh. Miz is fantastic, but I haven't seen a match of his that I enjoy enough to make me want to see him main eventing each PPV. I like him making the IC title a big thing.


You didn't enjoy his match w/ Dolph at Backlash ? That was one of the better matches all year.


----------



## Sincere

SLATER/RHYNO :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

[email protected] said:


> Eh. Miz is fantastic, but I haven't seen a match of his that I enjoy enough to make me want to see him main eventing each PPV. I like him making the IC title a big thing.


As a wrestler he is okay at best but his mic skills are good. He could be a big deal this time in the main event scene.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

God, usos better not win. They're as cringe worthy as Mojo is.


----------



## Phaedra

marshal99 said:


> Isn't he the guy which cody rhodes said was reportedly harassing the female nxt talents ?


Yeah I think he did.


----------



## [email protected]

Urban Uso's? Not a fan of that.....but hopefully they'll adjust that.... OOooooo. Heath Slater and Rhyno making people run away now. I love it. Amazing what a month or so of straight booking can do for a character.


----------



## Lothario

Heel Uso's are brutal. Love it. You can tell they've been itching for a heel turn. They're killing it.


----------



## Jackbox

Dolph had his wonder woman bottoms on lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer

SLATER (and Rhyno) TO THE RESCUE! :mark:


----------



## KC Armstrong

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You didn't enjoy his match w/ Dolph at Backlash ? That was one of the better matches all year.


Their match at Backlash was awesome and the re-match on SmackDown was very good, too. Shit, they could let Dolph and Miz main event on Sunday and I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Uptown King

Phaedra said:


> Yeah but it's a little bit more difficult than that imo. He could start winning matches and people might start saying 'why the fuck is wyatt going over [insert name here]' people don't care about him at the moment and winning matches isn't going to make people care about him.


But the people in general want him to start winning matches. Have him start from the bottom and work his way back up, ala the Braun Strowman route.


----------



## American_Nightmare

They should sign Kenny and Mikey and make them the new J and J Security.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Usos repping crips this week !


C'z up cuhhhhhh lol


----------



## wwetna1

Luke Harper coming by way of Abagail?


----------



## Sincere

Harper is that you?! :enzo


----------



## God Movement

At the end of the show Bray gets out and beats Randy to a pulp.

I can hope.


----------



## Lothario

Bray has lost it. Driven insane by the solitude. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> God, usos better not win. They're as cringe worthy as Mojo is.


I don't want the Usos to win either, but lets not go that far... Mojo is in his on category of cringy.


----------



## Natsuke

Jey has gotta retouch those tats, though.

Actually, is he allowed to retouch them? They're symbols of Samoan heritage, no?


----------



## Uptown King

Lothario said:


> Heel Uso's are brutal. Love it. You can tell they've been itching for a heel turn. They're killing it.


If only they do the same with Reigns. He would be even more brutal.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

ABIGAIL?!?!?!!? OMFG! The Orton/Wyatt feud might surpass Miz/Dolph with just the dead chick alone!!!

OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner

A little late but I really like how the title programs on both shows are the number 1 and number 2 programs on each show respectively. 

On Raw:
Rollins/Owens, the Universal title is the number 1 program followed by the US title program of Rollins/Owens.

On Smackdown:
AJ/Dean/Cena is number 1 followed by the IC title program of Miz/Ziggler. Some may argue that Orton/Wyatt is number 2 but I think Miz/Ziggler has stepped it up and the career stip puts it over the top.

This is how it should be.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

KC Armstrong said:


> Their match at Backlash was awesome and the re-match on SmackDown was very good, too. Shit, they could let Dolph and Miz main event on Sunday and I wouldn't complain.


Crazy, I was just thinking the same myself. It's defintely worthy enough and quality won't be a problem as these two just click everytime.


----------



## DammitChrist

Lol only Bray Wyatt could go from being pissed off banging on the walls to calmly singing while he sits on a chair all after being trapped


----------



## Phaedra

Uptown King said:


> But the people in general want him to start winning matches. Have him start from the bottom and work his way back up, ala the Braun Strowman route.


Do they though? we do, and I don't know if we speak for everyone.
I hope they figure it out.


----------



## Therapy

Lothario said:


> Heel Uso's are brutal. Love it. You can tell they've been itching for a heel turn. They're killing it.


This.. It is so obvious they are relieved to all hell they ditched the super gay happy go lucky island guys gimmick.. Happy for them.. It's obvious they are comfortable out there now and enjoying what they are doing


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Headliner said:


> A little late but I really like how the title programs on both shows are the number 1 and number 2 programs on each show respectively.
> 
> On Raw:
> Rollins/Owens, the Universal title is the number 1 program followed by the US title program of Rollins/Owens.
> .


Rollins/Owens are feuding over the Universal & US Title ? :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

wkc_23 said:


> I don't want the Usos to win either, but lets not go that far... Mojo is in his on category of cringy.


You're right. I may have gone a little too far. But you must understand, I just saw the Uso's cringe out for five minutes AFTER I saw Mojo Rawley win a match. Emotions were high.


----------



## Alright_Mate

In two weeks they've made this Wyatt vs Orton feud intriguing, another good job by the Smackdown writers.


----------



## [email protected]

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You didn't enjoy his match w/ Dolph at Backlash ? That was one of the better matches all year.


I enjoyed it, just didn't think it was much better than average. I think he is where he belongs, and he's doing great things with the IC title. Maybe he'll prove me wrong. I hope he does.


----------



## Uptown King

Sincere said:


> Harper is that you?! :enzo


Would prefer Harper to be on his own. I know it didn't work out the first time but that was because of bad booking. He should be booked as a modern day Bruiser Brody, and be a threat in the mid card scene.


----------



## Sincere

The troller becomes the trollee :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police

Orton should grow a beard and join the Wyatt family because, why not?


----------



## [email protected]

Bray got some power back in this feud, and that rocking chair is legit.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Maybe someone heard him singing and came to let him out? LOL I'm just kidding.


----------



## Uptown King

DammitC said:


> Lol only Bray Wyatt could go from being pissed off banging on the walls to calmly singing while he sits on a chair all after being trapped


He is crazy so its perfect behavior for a mad man.


----------



## Natsuke

JBl looks like a tired alcoholic.


----------



## Ronzilla

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Maybe someone heard him singing and came to let him out? lol I'm just kidding.


who could it be? 

WHO

who

WHO

who

WHO!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Uptown King said:


> Would prefer Harper to be on his own. I know it didn't work out the first time but that was because of bad booking. He should be booked as a modern day Bruiser Brody, and be a threat in the mid card scene.


There's actually a great Brody CAW on 2k16 which just has Harper's head.


----------



## God Movement

Headliner said:


> A little late but I really like how the title programs on both shows are the number 1 and number 2 programs on each show respectively.
> 
> On Raw:
> Rollins/Owens, the Universal title is the number 1 program followed by the US title program of *Rollins/Owens*.
> 
> On Smackdown:
> AJ/Dean/Cena is number 1 followed by the IC title program of Miz/Ziggler. Some may argue that Orton/Wyatt is number 2 but I think Miz/Ziggler has stepped it up and the career stip puts it over the top.
> 
> This is how it should be.


You mean Reigns/Rusev. But I agree


----------



## scshaastin

Lothario said:


> Bray has lost it. Driven insane by the solitude. :lmao


 Yes he was in there for a whole hour :nerd:


----------



## Uptown King

Looks like Harper is returning sunday at NM.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ronzilla said:


> who could it be?
> 
> WHO
> 
> who
> 
> WHO
> 
> who
> 
> WHO!


Luke Harper


----------



## Lothario

Couldn't be more obvious that it's going to Cena vs Ambrose at WM if Taker isn't up for the match vs Cena.


----------



## Natsuke

Holy fuck Jack Swagger!


----------



## Headliner

God Movement said:


> You mean Reigns/Rusev. But I agree


Right.

How embarrassing :trips7


----------



## Uptown King

Lothario said:


> Couldn't be more obvious that it's going to Cena vs Ambrose at WM if Taker isn't up for the match vs Cena.


I still think its going to be Cena and Styles 3 for the title.


----------



## Ronzilla

DammitC said:


> Luke Harper


I really like Luke Harper ..

..on a different subject..is this the coolest WWE 2k commercial? or is there a cooler one?


----------



## [email protected]

Didn't see those comments by Cena last week. Nice little comment dismissing Ambrose. Ambrose had better taken some time in the last week to think of something worth listening to.


----------



## the_hound

time for another..........


----------



## Asuka842

"A Real American?" Subtle WWE, real subtle.


----------



## StylesP1

Uptown King said:


> Lothario said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be more obvious that it's going to Cena vs Ambrose at WM if Taker isn't up for the match vs Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> I still think its going to be Cena and Styles 3 for the title.
Click to expand...

Tough to tell. They could go in any direction right now. Cena-Styles, Cena-Ambrose, Styles-Joe, Joe-Styles, Orton-Styles...not Orton-Cena again lol.


----------



## Uptown King

Ronzilla said:


> I really like Luke Harper ..
> 
> ..on a different subject..is this the coolest WWE 2k commercial? or is there a cooler one?


Yes the P Diddy version.


----------



## Phaedra

I think Eric Rowan is going to be released, just a feeling, apparently there's another bout coming. He's injured again, he's had as long as he has to be able to string an engaging match and he still can't. I don't know. they can't afford to let any more main roster go but they aren't using so many of them. I'd rather have Axel on SDL, would like to see what they would do.


----------



## Prayer Police

Did I miss Kurt Hawkins' announcement this week?


----------



## Uptown King

StylesP1 said:


> Tough to tell. They could go in any direction right now. Cena-Styles, Cena-Ambrose, Styles-Joe, Joe-Styles, Orton-Styles...not Orton-Cena again lol.


If Joe is on the main roster by that point I would love to see that above anything. Orton and Styles I see before WM, like at either SVS, TLC or RR.


----------



## StylesP1

Phaedra said:


> I think Eric Rowan is going to be released, just a feeling, apparently there's another bout coming. He's injured again, he's had as long as he has to be able to string an engaging match and he still can't. I don't know. they can't afford to let any more main roster go but they aren't using so many of them. I'd rather have Axel on SDL, would like to see what they would do.


Its a tragedy that Axel isnt being used. The guy is talented.


----------



## [email protected]

I swear I heard him say Abigail pretty clearly. Why are people assuming anything about Harper?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Ronzilla said:


> who could it be?
> 
> WHO
> 
> who
> 
> WHO
> 
> who
> 
> WHO!


I can just imagine some random worker dude backstage opening it up and being like "Dude what are you doing in the storage locker? I need it later so do you mind leaving?" and Bray just looking at him creepily or saying something cryptic and weird lol.


----------



## Uptown King

Phaedra said:


> I think Eric Rowan is going to be released, just a feeling, apparently there's another bout coming. He's injured again, he's had as long as he has to be able to string an engaging match and he still can't. I don't know. they can't afford to let any more main roster go but they aren't using so many of them. I'd rather have Axel on SDL, would like to see what they would do.


Doesn't make sense for them not to use these guys since its a brand split now and both shows rosters are thin. Need a sizeable main event and mid card scene for both shows, as well as tag teams, cruiserweights and womens divisions.


----------



## Sincere

FFS Curt Hawkins fpalm


----------



## wkc_23

When curt hawkins does his vingettes... I change the channel :fact


----------



## Ace

Pretty ordinary post count here.

Expecting ratings to be down again, there seems to be correlation between thread length and ratings.

Sucks because the show looks good.


----------



## God Movement

:bateman

Corbin's entrance


----------



## Ronzilla

i'm not excited


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Curt hawkins is sister abigail confirmed.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cringe Hawkins.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Is Curt Hawkins gimmick basically Chuck Norris jokes? Chuck Norris jokes were the thing in like 2010 or so lol.


----------



## Ace

Wish SD ran over time, AJ-Cena-Ambrose are going to be rushed.


----------



## marshal99

Now corbin , pls destroy swagger.


----------



## Uptown King

[email protected] said:


> I swear I heard him say Abigail pretty clearly. Why are people assuming anything about Harper?


Sister Abigail appearance?


----------



## Victor Chaos

Not a Corbin fan so by default I'm rooting for Swagger.


----------



## cgs480

I thought the announcement was gonna be that he bought TNA


----------



## Sincere

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cringe Hawkins.


I wish the motherfucker would just hurry up and debut so we don't have to see his damn vignettes anymore.


----------



## Phaedra

Uptown King said:


> Doesn't make sense for them not to use these guys since its a brand split now and both shows rosters are thin. Need a sizeable main event and mid card scene for both shows, as well as tag teams, cruiserweights and womens divisions.


I know, that's why i said they couldn't afford to release main roster talent and it's probably just a bout of NXT releases, but I wouldn't be surprised is all i'm saying.


----------



## Prayer Police

Corbin should just keep the beater as part of his in-ring attire.


----------



## DammitChrist

Remember when Baron Corbin won the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal at Wrestlemania? Yea, me neither.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

D*mmit Corbin if your stomach wasn't talking to us we'd take you even more serious.


----------



## Lothario

Uptown King said:


> I still think its going to be Cena and Styles 3 for the title.


They rented out the Alamodome in San Antonio for the Rumble for that match. They're not doing it at WM considering they've already done it twice. Cena is getting #16 to tie Flair in the dome at the Rumble, which will be what they depending on to fill 60,000 seats. It's not tying Flair that this company will milk. It's passing Flair for #17, which will happen at WM in 2018 (likely against Roman if Vince has his way) and you can quote me on that.


----------



## Sincere

Corbin GnP looks vicious, it's gotta be said :shrug


----------



## Uptown King

DammitC said:


> Remember when Baron Corbin won the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal at Wrestlemania? Yea, me neither.


Right. What they are doing with Braun Strowman now they should of been doing with Corbin for a few months and have him involved in storylines and feuds afterwards.


----------



## [email protected]

Uptown King said:


> Sister Abigail appearance?


That's what I'm hoping. She could be very much like...Undertaker's urn. Granting him strength and whatnot.


----------



## wkc_23

Corbin has great striking abilities. I guess being a golden gloves will help with that.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> D*mmit Corbin if your stomach wasn't talking to us we'd take you even more serious.


His stomach is the best seller in WWE right now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

My body is ready for the return of Shelton Benjamin...

And Carlito..

And JoMo...

And Chris Masters...again.


----------



## Natsuke

...Corbin's nipples and navel make a .___. face.

I'm a grown ass straight man and that's the first thing I thought looking at Corbin. Kill me.


----------



## StylesP1

[email protected] said:


> Uptown King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sister Abigail appearance?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm hoping. She could be very much like...Undertaker's urn. Granting him strength and whatnot.
Click to expand...

Sienna from TNA would make the perfect Abigail.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Another fucking ad break fpalm


----------



## marshal99

Sincere said:


> I wish the motherfucker would just hurry up and debut so we don't have to see his damn vignettes anymore.


The guy looks like heath slater older brother. I see nothing that gets me excited.


----------



## Uptown King

Lothario said:


> They rented out the Alamodome in San Antonio for the Rumble for that match. They're not doing it at WM considering they've already done it twice. Cena is getting #16 to tie Flair in the dome at the Rumble, which will be what they depending on to fill 60,000 seats. It's not tying Flair that this company will milk. It's passing Flair for #17, which will happen at WM in 2018 (likely against Roman if Vince has his way) and you can quote me on that.


We will just have to wait and see. I think Cena wins the RR match and gets the belt back at WM.


----------



## Ronzilla

[email protected] said:


> That's what I'm hoping. She could be very much like...Undertaker's urn. Granting him strength and whatnot.


What he said is " lets go down down by the river to pray..i'm so happy to see you I knew you'd come back I missed you Abigail, take me home, i'm ready to go home, giggle. "


----------



## Reotor

Natsuke said:


> ...Corbin's nipples and navel make a .___. face.
> 
> I'm a grown ass straight man and that's the first thing I thought looking at Corbin. Kill me.


Back in NXT I never noticed it until some one on reddit mentioned it.

Ever since then I cant unsee it.


----------



## Uptown King

[email protected] said:


> That's what I'm hoping. She could be very much like...Undertaker's urn. Granting him strength and whatnot.


If done right she would add a awesome layer to Bray.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

fpalm at the USA chants.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Why are they chanting "USA!"? Corbin is American also.


----------



## Lothario

The fact Corbin is clearly going bald and refuses to give it up somehow makes him more despicable.


----------



## Ronzilla

I'm installing Mac OS Sierra..kinda scared


----------



## DGenerationMC

How the fuck is Swagger still over?

I'm baffled.


----------



## Natecore

Sad belly vs Guy that lost to Jinder?

Hard pass. Back to baseball.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WTF?! He didn't tap!


----------



## Sincere

Nice way of protecting Corbin there :bjpenn


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Wow, I actually loved that finish.


----------



## God Movement

:lawler

Corbin was screwed. This is on par with the Montreal Screwjob


----------



## wwetna1

Ref fuckery


----------



## Lothario

PanopticonPrime said:


> Why are they chanting "USA!"? Corbin is American also.


:lmao


----------



## wkc_23

The San Diego screwjob


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corbin needs to hit the End of Days on the ref.


----------



## Prayer Police

Corbin's stomach is getting angry


----------



## Headliner

At least Swagger got a win. About time. Now that finish can build into something since Corbin didn't actually tap.


----------



## Natsuke

Interesting ending!

A good way to start a feud with Swagger.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Fuck you Otunga


----------



## wwetna1

Rudy Charles go get fucked up and sent back to tna


----------



## Uptown King

That was a good way protecting Corbin, while also letting Swagger get a win. We need more ball call types for situations like this. And it continues the angle, which I assume a rematch at NM with Corbin winning.


----------



## TD Stinger

I feel bad for Otunga having to actually sell that he thought that was actually a tap.


----------



## [email protected]

That was different. Not the biggest hater ever of that fucker, actually.....Kind of saw it coming when it started, but it was a little different.


----------



## Lothario

God Movement said:


> :lawler
> 
> Corbin was screwed. This is on par with the Montreal Screwjob


Baron Corbin screwed Baron Corbin.


----------



## Kabraxal

I like that... That is actually a great creative finish. And Corbin showing some good fire after getting screwed.


----------



## Asuka842

WTH was that? That's not a "tough call." He didn't tap, obviously and everyone can see it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Damn when Corbin's hair goes he's gonna look like Snitsky. Fuh.


----------



## Flair Flop

Good finish but why in the world was it the heel that got screwed over?


----------



## DammitChrist

God Movement said:


> :lawler
> 
> Corbin was screwed. This is on par with the Montreal Screwjob


Yep, it's right up there along with the Phoenix Screwjob


----------



## Phaedra

different. nice.


----------



## wwetna1

DGenerationMC said:


> How the fuck is Swagger still over?
> 
> I'm baffled.


We the people is still related to a gimmick that is overly southern and racist in a country that has those issues


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Baron's stomach screwed Baron.


----------



## wkc_23

Kabraxal said:


> I like that... That is actually a great creative finish. And Corbin showing some good fire after getting screwed.


Yeah, agree with this.. Great finish. None of that wwe fuckery shit.


----------



## Asuka842

I feel bad for the ref for having to go through with this crap, and I actually feel bad for Otunga for having to try and sell that as a tap. Because it so blatantly wasn't.


----------



## marshal99

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Damn when Corbin's hair goes he's gonna look like Snitsky. Fuh.


Bring back "It wasn't my fault" Snitsky.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

That ref was clearly a Swagger mark.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## wkc_23

AJ with that pop :banderas


----------



## Ace

Horrible.

Only 10 minutes for the ME segment, they're going to cut so much out.


----------



## DammitChrist

Quick! Someone post that Everybody Hates Chris gif! Stat!! 

Edit: lol someone already did XD


----------



## Sincere

The champ is here :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:dance


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Right on time :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

PanopticonPrime said:


> That ref was clearly a Swagger mark.


I heard he does the "We The People" chant in his mom's bedroom mirror.


----------



## Headliner

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## Lothario

AJ on Talking Smack. He stands tall to end tonight.


----------



## Prayer Police

#ChampThatRunsTheCamp


----------



## Ace

That swag :banderas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783484177660325888


----------



## -XERO-

DammitC said:


> Quick! Someone post that Everybody Hates Chris gif! Stat!!
> 
> Edit: lol someone already did XD


I was just waiting to post it :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Great pop for Dean.


----------



## T0M

Ambrose is a clown. Can't stand the guy.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dean Ambrose's black shirt is cool


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Oh stfu! Only people who lacked comprehension thought it was racist.


----------



## Ace

Are we really getting a rushed 10 minute segment for the ME?....


----------



## Lothario

Glad Dean seems to be keeping the beard.


----------



## Prayer Police

No three-way contract signing?


----------



## Sincere

Business is picking up, son...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lothario said:


> Glad Dean seems to be keeping the beard.


#HEEL


----------



## [email protected]

Ambrose about to get destroyed He knows that they are going to go over time, and he's rushing through his material. A shame.


----------



## Ace

Seriously Vince, you have overtime for the trash on Raw but you can't get it for SD fpalm


----------



## Sincere

:lmao @ AJ

"SHUT UP!!!"


----------



## Therapy

AJ... :lol Said exactly what we all say every time Cena shows up


----------



## TD Stinger

AJ speaking for all the Cena haters out there (not that I’m one of them).


----------



## Alright_Mate

AJ hitting GOAT mode.


----------



## Prayer Police

Ric Flair should interfere and cost Cena the match.
Jesus, AJ needs to be in a hair vs. (anything) match and lose.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Oh shiet AJ bringing DAT SAWWWWWWWWSUH!


----------



## Flair Flop

AJ just made my day.


----------



## TD_DDT

Smackdown is worlds better. Jeeze


----------



## Kabraxal

Damn... AJ getting some good lines in.


----------



## StylesP1

AJ killing it :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Woooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Therapy

AJ is killing it at promos.. The one thing so many said he was poor at.. Holy shit.. He is killing his promos on Smackdown


----------



## Lothario

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> #HEEL


Only the bigger ones. What Dean has is more "heavy stubble" and is typically associated with antiheroes today tbh.


----------



## Ace

AJ :buried Cena :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

Damn, AJ Styles AND Dean Ambrose already know what John Cena is going to say lol


----------



## Sincere

Everyone :buried Cena :lmao

Cena probably about to drop the mic on them


----------



## marshal99

First AJ , then Dean. Cena should smack the holy heck out of those 2.


----------



## DammitChrist

Shit! When Dean said "and WARS," he sounded so different there lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Has anyone ever brought it to Cena like this on TV?

WOW!

Cena is about to ETHER these mofo's now.... I just know it!


----------



## Therapy

The Cena burial is beautiful..


----------



## wwe9391

Dam both of them burying cena


----------



## T0M

AAs incoming.


----------



## Kabraxal

GOd damn Cena getting wrecked...


----------



## Natsuke

Wow.

These promos are fire lol wtf


----------



## TD_DDT

Lolllll fooking burried


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dean dropping f*cking bombs.


----------



## Lothario

Great promo from Dean.


----------



## Therapy

Cena just got fucking REKTED...


----------



## Asuka842

Yeah I think that he's just going to..yep exactly.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Whaaaaaaat?! :mark:


----------



## T0M

T0M said:


> AAs incoming.


:lmao 

Called it.


----------



## Sincere

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## God Movement

That was good.


----------



## The Power that Be

Ambrose is shootin !!!!!!


----------



## Clique

Ambrose committed homicide with that promo ~ DAMN!


----------



## DammitChrist

AJ Styles closes this Smackdown walking out on top :mark:

Edit: Oops, never mind


----------



## Leather Rebel

That Phenomenal Fore Arm is like Kryptonite to Cena. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

That was beautiful...


----------



## Ratedr4life

"Have fun being the guy who plays John Cena on TV"


----------



## Prayer Police

This is fuckery but the good kind of fuckery


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

A.J. and Dean-O being BASED as fuck against John Boy. :tucky

Great to see Ambrose still having that fire lit under his ass as of late. :clap


----------



## wkc_23

Cena just got his ass roasted.


----------



## marshal99

Great segment.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

MY GOSH! AJ sold that dirty deeds on the ramp like an Oscar winner!


----------



## Sincere

Oh fuck... DD on the ramp :cry

YOU BASTARD AMBROSE


----------



## KC Armstrong

Both Ambrose and Styles crushed those promos. Great way to close the show.


----------



## Phaedra

was thinking for a minute there that aj wasn't going to win on sunday ... but he is lol.


----------



## [email protected]

AJ has the heel voice down. Hilarious. He makes a good line, but never too good to where he puts himself over the heel. 

Hahah. The guy who plays John Cena on TV.

Great great geat great great job SDL crew. Fucking great job. That segment took a turn that these NEVER take. They let AJ and Ambrose carry the brunt of the segment without Cena talking? Brilliant. They ight get him universally cheered after all.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Styles just gave the promo of his life.

Incredible segment.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

StylesP1 said:


> Sienna from TNA would make the perfect Abigail.


I can't remember if I came up with this idea or if I read it somewhere but there was a story line idea where the Wyatt's kidnapped one of the women wrestlers. Bray kidnaps her and for a few weeks they show vignettes implying that The Wyatt's are doing bad things to her and brainwashing her into believing that she is Sister Abigail, Bray could think that he is taking the "Soul" of Sister Abigail and putting it into her. She could help the Wyatt's win matches or something like that and she could be used to play mind games with people. But I was never sure of who should have played that role. 

http://pwpop.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Allisyn-Kay-192x263.jpg If her outfit was different I think she could maybe make a good Sister Abigail. Give her a creepy backwoods outfit 
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/ac/9e/c8/ac9ec8d17096742f52ebfbdcc70fa7e7.jpg 
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/8f/9d/d9/8f9dd9d6e79cd0e2e96277831f8aae25.jpg
And her makeup could look like this: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/a2/55/9b/a2559ba7e2a5b04a62d7093beaa7dbfa.jpg 
Hopefully the pictures work.

I feel like the idea sounds like something that would have been done in the Attitude Era or Ruthless Aggression Era though. It doesn't seem like they would do something like that now.


----------



## Asuka842

Well Dean ain't winning on Sunday.


----------



## mgman

On Dean's promo, can someone say cluster bombs, damn.


----------



## The Power that Be

Ambrose just etherd Cena :ha


----------



## DammitChrist

Sincere said:


> Oh fuck... DD on the ramp :cry
> 
> YOU BASTARD AMBROSE



"Oh My God! They killed AJ!!"


----------



## wwe9391

Other than the last segment which was great, sorry but Raw wins it for me this week. Really didn't feel this smackdown at all.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

DEAN WIT DA LEAN!!!! That was a great segment to end the show.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Props to John boy for not returning the favor on the burial.


----------



## God Movement

People crine thinking Cena is going to close the shows with AA's, hilarious. He lost to Styles and Ambrose back to back, that's good enough.

Dean was the star of that segment hands down. I liked Styles' work also though.


----------



## Reotor

DammitC said:


> "Oh My God! They killed AJ!!"


You bastards.


----------



## Headliner

What a segment and a good ending to the show. I liked LSDean's finishing line about him being real and Cena playing a character.

Then they had us all fooled. 

At first I'm like don't tell me Cena is gonna close the show on top two straight weeks when his music played.

The AJ attacks him and raises belt and I'm like :mark:

Then LSDean attacks AJ and gives DIRTY DEEDS ON THE RAMP and I'm :mark::mark:

Great ending.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AJ pulled out the shovel and Dean knocked Cena over the head with it and used it to pile the dirt on Cena.


----------



## Natecore

Knew that promo wouldn't disappoint. Now I'm excited for No Mercy!!!

:mark:

That triple threat is going to be incredible!


----------



## Sincere

Fuck. I need No Mercy now. :banderas


----------



## Flair Flop

I've never seen AJ better than that on the mic and it's not even just about him putting Flair over so big. That was amazing. Ambrose was great too and he would usually get the better of AJ on a mic but not tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ratedr4life said:


> "Have fun being the guy who plays John Cena on TV"


POTY! :grin2:

I'm done here. :sleep


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Remember when dorks were adamant Dean couldn't talk :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

Bryan jobbed out to the bear :lmao


----------



## peerlessly

I feel so sorry for all the wrestlers on Raw......so much potential is wasted for practically everyone on the Raw brand. I think only Kalisto would benefit from going to Raw.


----------



## Mad Jester

Now that's a way to build up a main event for an upcoming pay per view.


----------



## Strategize

2 good segments, some medicore stuff, some bad stuff. Raw takes it for me this week. There's a surprise.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Funny how time changes...Yesterday you're burying people and today you is buried

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol



:buried :buried :buried :buried


----------



## Natecore

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> AJ pulled out the shovel and Dean knocked Cena over the head with it and used it to pile the dirt on Cena.


Talk is cheap! *bam* Awesome take down by Cena staying one step ahead. AJ and Dean came to talk so Cena came to fight!


----------



## Mox Girl

Well, I was wrong :lol Dean stood tall after all. That theory is likely gonna be right now dammit.

But man Dean was on fire tonight :mark: That promo! That Dirty Deeds on the ramp!

Also, he looked DAMN good in that tight black t-shirt :yum:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Shit, I missed The Spirit Squad beat up Ziggler?


----------



## Sincere

Mad Jester said:


> Now that's a way to build up a main event for an upcoming pay per view.


Honestly this show built all the matches on the PPV pretty well. I would have preferred that Becky didn't get pinned by the challenger going into the PPV, but other than that, the build has been pretty good for the women, too.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Missed most of Smackdown. Saw the last segment. AJ and Dean killed it. Fuck, I think this may have the segment of the year


----------



## DammitChrist

lol 2/3's of the guys in my sig on Talking Smack right now :mark:

Edit: Cool, Dolph paying homage to Edge


----------



## Prayer Police

AJ is the champ who runs the camp and Owens is the chump who runs that dump (RAW).


----------



## imthegame19

Asuka842 said:


> Well Dean ain't winning on Sunday.


Doesn't matter AJ stood over Dean and beat him down the show before Backlash. Either way I think Cena wins at the PPV. Since he's scheduled to wrestle at Survivor Series and TLC


----------



## Cappi

Just caught the Swagger/Corbin match and the last segment.. Is the Miz/Dolph segment worth checking out?

A really fun way to end the show. AJ and Ambrose both did great as usual and I liked that they are keeping Cena intense instead of killing the heat with some awful Dad humor. Good stuff.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Dolph with the subtle jabs at Roman on Talking Smack


----------



## Lothario

Phaedra said:


> was thinking for a minute there that aj wasn't going to win on sunday ... but he is lol.


Keep in mind that they kind of bucked that last PPV even though I think we all know AJ is winning. AJ stood tall on the go home show for Backlash and still won at the PPV. If anything, I think he may pin Ambrose clean Sunday considering their exchange tonight tbh.


----------



## TD Stinger

StylesP1 said:


> Sienna from TNA would make the perfect Abigail.


Um….Rosemary?


----------



## Sincere

:lmao


----------



## FROSTY

*Me after that Deadshot promo by Ambrose.*


----------



## Asuka842

Sincere said:


> Honestly this show built all the matches on the PPV pretty well. I would have preferred that Becky didn't get pinned by the challenger going into the PPV, but other than that, the build has been pretty good for the women, too.


Yeah WWE is not exactly unpredictable with that stuff. Same with Dean here. 9 times out of 10, it's basically "we want to try and trick you into thinking that they actually have a chance of winning, but they really don't."


----------



## Lothario

KC Armstrong said:


> Dolph with the subtle jabs at Roman on Talking Smack


What did he say?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Ambrose is clearly going to be in the Smackdown Main Event at Wrestlemania.

He's on fire right now.


----------



## Headliner

imthegame19 said:


> Doesn't matter AJ stood over Dean and beat him down the show before Backlash. Either way I think Cena wins at the PPV. Since he's scheduled to wrestle at Survivor Series and TLC


AJ is hot right now. It's not the time.

I don't see Cena tying Flair's record at a B level PPV. If he's going to do it, he's going to do it at Mania. The only other PPV other than Mania would be Summerslam.

Me personally, I think Cena is winning the Rumble. If a Raw guy wins the Rumble, Cena will win the Smackdown tournament or battle royal to face AJ for the title at Mania and that's when he will win his 16th World title.

AJ has beaten Cena twice now without Cena getting one over. That never happens. So at Mania we will see Cena get his big win.


----------



## Cappi

Lothario said:


> Keep in mind that they kind of bucked that last PPV even though I think we all know AJ is winning. AJ stood tall on the go home show for Backlash and still won at the PPV. If anything, I think he may pin Ambrose clean Sunday considering their exchange tonight tbh.


I'm kinda expecting the same deal as Fast Lane. Ambrose loses his shit and nails Cena with chair shots, turns round? Phenomenal Forearm.


----------



## Omega_VIK

TD Stinger said:


> Um….Rosemary?


Eh, I prefer Daffney but that time has passed.


----------



## Ace

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Ambrose is clearly going to be in the Smackdown Main Event at Wrestlemania.
> 
> He's on fire right now.


 With who? Cena? We've seen that match given away a number of times on TV, it isn't WM ME worthy.

Even if they sell the feud well, you're very unlikely to get that big fight atmosphere.

It's either Taker-Cena, AJ-Cena III or AJ-Orton.


----------



## DammitChrist

Cappi said:


> Just caught the Swagger/Corbin match and the last segment.. Is the Miz/Dolph segment worth checking out?
> 
> A really fun way to end the show. AJ and Ambrose both did great as usual and I liked that they are keeping Cena intense instead of killing the heat with some awful Dad humor. Good stuff.


Yes, it is worth checking out. The Miz/Dolph Ziggler segment was arguably one of the biggest highlights of the night. You could say it was like a fun rollercoaster of a segment


----------



## Lothario

Renee looking annoyed by Dolph.





Asuka842 said:


> Yeah WWE is not exactly unpredictable with that stuff. Same with Dean here. 9 times out of 10, it's basically "we want to try and trick you into thinking that they actually have a chance of winning, but they really don't."


SD has pretty much done the exact opposite of that. Speaking of Dean in paricular, he literally lost after his opponent stood tall after nailing him in the balls heading into Backlash, after which many were convinced there wouldn't be a title change due to DQ or fuckery. SD has been very spontaneous.


----------



## Clique

I'm still :done
after this video burial package







:franklol Po Nicky


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Straw Hat said:


> With who? Cena? We've seen that match given away a number of times on TV, it isn't WM ME worthy.
> 
> Even if they sell the feud well, you're very unlikely to get that big fight atmosphere.
> 
> It's either Taker-Cena, AJ-Cena III or AJ-Orton.


You're legit crazy out of your mind if you think Cena/Ambrose isn't WM ME worthy.

Unlikely to get a big fight feel ? Are you drunk ?


----------



## Ace

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You're legit crazy out of your mind if you think Cena/Ambrose isn't WM ME worthy.
> 
> Unlikely to get a big fight feel ? Are you drunk ?


 With Raw putting up HHH/Rollins, Reigns/Brock and SD likely having AJ/Orton you're looking at possibly the 3rd or 4th biggest match on the card.

In terms of crowd investment, it will likely be below all 3.


----------



## imthegame19

Straw Hat said:


> With who? Cena? We've seen that match given away a number of times on TV, it isn't WM ME worthy.
> 
> Even if they sell the feud well, you're very unlikely to get that big fight atmosphere.
> 
> It's either Taker-Cena, AJ-Cena III or AJ-Orton.



AJ/Cena 3 will probably be at Survivor Series after Cena wins Sunday. I Cena/Dean at Rumble and Orton/Dean at Mania. AJ/Joe end up wrestling at Mania in a feud that starts during the Rumble. AJ is already hyping he's going to be in the Rumble. Which means he probably won't have the title then. I think Cena/Taker is a given at this point.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Straw Hat said:


> With Raw putting up HHH/Rollins, Reigns/Brock and SD likely having AJ/Orton you're looking at possibly the 3rd or 4th biggest match on the card.


Cena/Ambrose is a much bigger match than AJ/Orton, that's just how it is. Saying it won't have a big match feel is ridiculous to say, it's John Cena in a top 3 mania match. If anyone brings a big fight feel to a match it's John Cena and then you add in Dean Ambrose with this fire.

Crowd will care more about Cena/Ambrose than AJ/Orton (and quite possibly the other two you named), cmon now man. Much more compelling characters & will most likely have a better story.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Straw Hat said:


> With Raw putting up HHH/Rollins, Reigns/Brock and SD likely having AJ/Orton you're looking at possibly the 3rd or 4th biggest match on the card.
> 
> In terms of crowd investment, it will likely be below all 3.



I personally think the crowd would be hotter for Cena vs Ambrose than all of those matches.


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> AJ/Cena 3 will probably be at Survivor Series after Cena wins Sunday. I Cena/Dean at Rumble and Orton/Dean at Mania. AJ/Joe end up wrestling at Mania in a feud that starts during the Rumble. AJ is already hyping he's going to be in the Rumble. Which means he probably won't have the title then. I think Cena/Taker is a given at this point.


 AJ isn't expected to drop the title this year, it would be silly to have him drop it this soon. It's not like Ambrose's reign where there was someone hot where it warranted ending the reign quickly.


----------



## Lothario

Cappi said:


> I'm kinda expecting the same deal as Fast Lane. Ambrose loses his shit and nails Cena with chair shots, turns round? Phenomenal Forearm.


Totally possible and logical. I think obviously Dean or Cena take the pin but given how they're clearly at each other's throat, AJ will definitely capitalize on their beef. The finish will likely result due to their preoccupation with one another.


----------



## Prayer Police

Nobody knows why Cena is in this title match, lol
Stop saying TNA, Bryan!


----------



## AngryConsumer

I step away for 45 minutes and I come back to see Ambrose and Styles shooting on Cena?! GODDAMN IT!


----------



## Ace

KC Armstrong said:


> I personally think the crowd would be hotter for Cena vs Ambrose than all of those matches.


 No it wouldn't. Ambrose unlike Cena, AJ, Reigns, Lesnar etc. does not bring the big fight feel to his matches, you get that when you have two stars go at it. 

Compare all of AJ/Cena and AJ/Reigns to any Ambrose match, it's not even close.


----------



## wwetna1

Bryan just said tna world champion.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

LMFAO Daniel Bryan name dropping TNA giving no fucks!


----------



## DammitChrist

On a side note: AJ Styles just said that he believes that James Ellsworth is more deserving of a world title shot than Dean Ambrose and John Cena XD


----------



## Cappi

There's no point second guessing the WM Smackdown ME right now. Injuries will play part as always. I would bet anything that Orton will be injured by then unless he's wrapped in cotton wool. Personally? I thought that the Triple Threat at Backlash would've been a WM caliber title match. For all we know the biggest Smackdown match will probably be a Shane McMahon match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Straw Hat said:


> No he wouldn't. Ambrose unlike Cena, AJ, Reigns, Lesnar etc. does not bring the big fight feel to his matches, you get that when you have two stars go at it.
> 
> Compare all of AJ/Cena and AJ/Reigns to any Ambrose match, it's not even close.


Dude, you just said Cena brings a big fight feel correct ? So if Cena would bring the big fight feel to the match correct ? And Ambrose by that time (heck even now) would be a more compelling character than either of the people you just named, elevating his presence in matches.

Two top stars(one being Cena) + compelling characters = big fight feel

Cmon now fam.


----------



## imthegame19

Straw Hat said:


> AJ isn't expected to drop the title this year, it would be silly to have him drop it this soon. It's not like Ambrose's reign where there was someone hot where it warranted ending the reign quickly.




Why would Cena have matches at SS and TLC if he wasn't champion though? It's not like he will be on tv to create a feud? So it only makes sense that he's champion and has a title defend for him showing up at the PPVs. Plus AJ has to lose to Cena or AMbrose at this point to continue those feuds. AJ beat them both twice and one of them need the title. To continue the feud with AJ. I wish it was Dean, but it appears to be Cena.


----------



## Cappi

Straw Hat said:


> No it wouldn't. Ambrose unlike Cena, AJ, Reigns, Lesnar etc. does not bring the big fight feel to his matches, you get that when you have two stars go at it.
> 
> Compare all of AJ/Cena and AJ/Reigns to any Ambrose match, it's not even close.


Check out Ambrose and Rollins at Summerslam 2014.. in a Lumberjack match no less. That had as much heat as AJ/Cena. Build a good story, get a good reaction. Simple.


----------



## Ace

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Dude, you just said Cena brings a big fight feel correct ? So if Cena would bring the big fight feel to the match correct ? And Ambrose by that time (heck even now) would be a more compelling character than either of the people you just named, elevating his presence in matches.
> 
> Two top stars(one being Cena) + compelling characters = big fight feel
> 
> Cmon now fam.


 You're not getting it.

It's when two stars fight, sure Cena will bring it, but Dean doesn't hold the same regard or presence.


----------



## Lothario

AJ fans have got to pump their breaks. It's not the end of the world and your guy is clearly getting a nice run. Like it or not, Dean and Cena are being built as the WM feud. It is what it is. Dean is 30 and Vince is riding him on SD. AJ vs Cena lll is *not* a bigger WM match to anyone outside of your fan club at this point, and it's not happening at WM. At most, it'll be in the Alamodome, which is why they've rented 60,000 seats in the first place.


John will put over Ambrose or retire Undertaker come WM. You can protest it until you're blue in the face, but the Ambrose vs Cena beef and worked shoots was clearly the focal point of this feud for a reason, all the way to Ambrose not winning vs Cena with Dirty Deeds so that it's still in the air come WM season. Again, it's not the fucking end of the world or slighting AJ in the slightest. He has the title. Humble yourselves.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Straw Hat said:


> You're not getting it.
> 
> It's when two stars fight, sure Cena will bring it, but Dean doesn't hold the same regard or presence.


You clearly just ignored what I read, you're the one not getting it. Ambrose is already one of the most compelling characters on SD by WM that'll be topped 10 fold. He's already a star (which you seem to ignore) by the time WM comes around he'll be an even bigger star especially with the potential of a turn. Read what I write.


----------



## V-Trigger

That last segment was gold.


----------



## Ace

Lothario said:


> AJ fans have got to pump their breaks. It's not the end of the world and your guy is clearly getting a nice run. Like it or not, Dean and Cena are being built as the WM feud. It is what it is. Dean is 30 and Vince is riding him on SD. AJ vs Cena lll is *not* a bigger WM match to anyone outside of your fan club at this point, and it's not happening at WM. At most, it'll be in the Alamodome, which is why they've rented 60,000 seats in the first place.
> 
> 
> John will put over Ambrose or retire Undertaker come WM. You can protest it until you're blue in the face, but the Ambrose vs Cena beef and worked shoots was clearly the focal point of this feud for a reason, all the way to Ambrose not winning vs Cena with Dirty Deeds so that it's still in the air come WM season. Again, it's not the fucking end of the world or slighting AJ in the slightest. He has the title. Humble yourselves.


 Yeah, WM will be about putting over Ambrose. How delusional can Dean marks get.

There is an actual story behind AJ-Cena, with the possible shot at history and WM moment all there.

WM would be stupid as hell if it's about Cena dropping the title to Ambrose at Mania and proving Ambrose right about being past it. It's an Ambrose marks dream, that will get no heat because there is very little investment other than Dean winning his second title. Other than Dean marks, who cares?

As an AJ fan, I can appreciate the storyline requires him to become an obstacle for Cena to make history at WM.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lothario said:


> AJ fans have got to pump their breaks. It's not the end of the world and your guy is clearly getting a nice run. Like it or not, Dean and Cena are being built as the WM feud. It is what it is. Dean is 30 and Vince is riding him on SD. AJ vs Cena lll is *not* a bigger WM match to anyone outside of your fan club at this point, and it's not happening at WM. At most, it'll be in the Alamodome, which is why they've rented 60,000 seats in the first place.
> 
> 
> John will put over Ambrose or retire Undertaker come WM. You can protest it until you're blue in the face, but the Ambrose vs Cena beef and worked shoots was clearly the focal point of this feud for a reason, all the way to Ambrose not winning vs Cena with Dirty Deeds so that it's still in the air come WM season. Again, it's not the fucking end of the world or slighting AJ in the slightest. He has the title. Humble yourselves.


Thank you, well said :clap


----------



## Dolorian

Anyone still thinking that it won't be Ambrose vs Cena at Mania is just setting themselves for disappointment.


----------



## imthegame19

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Dude, you just said Cena brings a big fight feel correct ? So if Cena would bring the big fight feel to the match correct ? And Ambrose by that time (heck even now) would be a more compelling character than either of the people you just named, elevating his presence in matches.
> 
> Two top stars(one being Cena) + compelling characters = big fight feel
> 
> Cmon now fam.



Ambrose/Cena mic bombs back and forth on each other. Have totally outshined AJ in this feud and that's with AJ being red hot. So if Ambrose/Cena doesn't have a big fight feel on paper. THere's no doubt that there promos on each other would create a huge match up at a big PPV in the future. There's no doubt that the wheels are turning in Vince head right now after what he saw between Ambrose/Cena here. Which is exactly how Ambrose ended up facing Lesnar at Mania. Due to how great he promos where with Lesnar during the three way match at Fastlane.


----------



## Ace

Dolorian said:


> Anyone still thinking that it won't be Ambrose vs Cena at Mania is just setting themselves for disappointment.


 They're delusional about Deans star power. Compare what AJ-Cena get when in the ring together to what happens when Cena-Ambrose get together. The crowd couldn't give a shit for the more compatible match up against HHH at Fastlane.


----------



## KC Armstrong

I'm not even the biggest Ambrose fan, but I would be pretty stoked to see Dean & Cena murder each other on the mic on the road to WrestleMania.


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> Ambrose/Cena mic bombs back and forth on each other. Have totally outshined AJ in this feud and that's with AJ being red hot. So if Ambrose/Cena doesn't have a big fight feel on paper. THere's no doubt that there promos on each other would create a huge match up at a big PPV in the future. There's no doubt that the wheels are turning in Vince head right now after what he saw between Ambrose/Cena here. Which is exactly how Ambrose ended up facing Lesnar at Mania. Due to how great he promos where with Lesnar during the three way match at Fastlane.


 Ziggler-Ambrose had an excellent build with excellent promos. Come SS, the second biggest show of the year, people couldn't care less and completely no sold the match.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Straw Hat said:


> Ziggler-Ambrose had an excellent build with excellent promos. Come SS, the second biggest show of the year, people couldn't care less and completely no sold the match.



Silly comparison. They did a good job with that storyline, but there's a big difference between Ambrose going up against Cena and him wrestling a guy who had been a glorified jobber for months prior to the brand split. Come on now.


----------



## razzathereaver

Straw Hat said:


> No it wouldn't. Ambrose unlike Cena, AJ, Reigns, Lesnar etc. does not bring the big fight feel to his matches, you get that when you have two stars go at it.
> 
> Compare all of AJ/Cena and AJ/Reigns to any Ambrose match, it's not even close.


You're talking nonsense. Ambrose has made plenty of his PPV matches feel big.


----------



## Ace

razzathereaver said:


> You're talking nonsense. Ambrose has made plenty of his PPV matches feel big.


 As much hate as Roman gets, he's the only Shield guy who brings the big fight.


----------



## Lothario

Straw Hat said:


> Yeah, WM will be about putting over Ambrose. How delusional can Dean marks get.
> 
> There is an actual story behind AJ-Cena, with the possible shot at history and WM moment all there.
> 
> WM would be stupid as hell if it's about Cena dropping the title to Ambrose at Mania and proving Ambrose right about being past it. It's an Ambrose marks dream, that will get no heat because there is very little investment other than Dean winning his second title. Other than Dean marks, who cares?
> 
> As an AJ fan, I can appreciate the storyline requires him to become an obstacle for Cena to make history at WM.


Ok.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Straw Hat said:


> They're delusional about Deans star power. Compare what AJ-Cena get into the ring to what happens when Cena-Ambrose get together. *Crowd could not give a shit for the more compatible match up against HHH at Fastlane*.


I assume you're talking about Ambrose/HHH from Roadblock ? People didn't give a sh*t about that ? See this is actually delusional :lmao:lmao:lmao



Straw Hat said:


> Ziggler-Ambrose had an excellent build with excellent promos. Come SS, the second biggest show of the year, people couldn't care less and completely no sold the match.


Ziggler who was jobbing to Corbin a month prior to that or JOHN CENA, bro this the kinda stuff that kills what you say :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

razzathereaver said:


> You're talking nonsense. Ambrose has made plenty of his PPV matches feel big.


Yeah, Ambrose/HHH was a huge match, and the crowd was red hot for it. That match IMO was better than AJ/Cena.


----------



## razzathereaver

Straw Hat said:


> As much hate as Roman gets, he's the only Shield guy who brings the big fight.


Does Roman's feud with Rusev right now feel big to you, honestly?


----------



## Ace

razzathereaver said:


> Does Roman's feud with Rusev right now feel big to you, honestly?


 Not really, but again... it's the feud which is getting the most fan investment on Raw.. more so than the UC title feud between KO-Rollins...


----------



## Lothario

Straw Hat is the equivalent of Kevin McAllister. He's ho-hum and very cordial when he feels his guy is center stage and having his way. The moment he's faced with the notion (or the reality in this case) that his guy won't be center stage, he begins the disparaging comments while flailing and tossing objects around the room like a petulant child. 

Which is precisely what he is.


A mark who is more than happy with everything when his guy is being put over. The moment his guy is moved out of the spotlight, everyone and everything sucks. Anyone wasting time going back and forth him is insane. The road to WM will say far more than anyone in this thread can, and expect him to complain the entire way. I suggest the 'ignore' function if you can't resist the temptation to go back and forth with said user.


----------



## Sincere

Straw Hat said:


> Not really, but again... it's the feud which is getting the most fan investment on Raw.. more so than the UC title feud between KO-Rollins...


Only because they're throwing a cage on top of it for window dressing. It's probably going to be utterly disappointing, as most cage matches in the PG era have been. And it's not as if there's any anticipation involved in the match at all. We're almost certainly just going to see another installment of Super Reigns.


----------



## Ace

Lothario said:


> Straw Hat is the equivalent of Kevin McAllister. He's ho-hum and very cordial when he feels his guy is center stage and having his way. The moment he's faced with the notion (or the reality in this case) that his guy won't be center stage, he begins the disparaging comments while flailing and tossing objects around the room like a petulant child.
> 
> Which is precisely what he is.
> 
> 
> A mark who is more than happy with everything when his guy is being put over. The moment his guy is moved out of the spotlight, everyone and everything sucks. Anyone wasting time going back and forth him is insane. The road to WM will say far more than anyone in this thread can, and expect him to complain the entire way. I suggest the 'ignore' function if you can't resist the temptation to go back and forth with said user.


 I'm being the child? Yeah, because I'm the one booking my favorite to close WM in a so called passing of the torch :lmao

Reigns may not be the guy, but Deans way behind him in those stakes as well.

Storyline wise, Cena has his moment at WM equalling Flair then you have the WM moment of AJ-Cena (two of the best of their generation) shaking hands to create a WM moment. Cena holds the title before dropping it to Miz, Joe or Ambrose. AJ turns face and works the mid and uppercard.


----------



## imthegame19

Straw Hat said:


> Ziggler-Ambrose had an excellent build with excellent promos. Come SS, the second biggest show of the year, people couldn't care less and completely no sold the match.


Terrible comparison, Cena/Ambrose promos are way more shoot then anything Dean/Ziggler did. Plus there's a big difference between Cena and Ziggler lol. People no sold the match, because they knew Ziggler had no chance to beat Dean. While a Cena/Ambrose match could go either way. Especially after WWE just showed fans that Ambrose is capable of beating Cena. Once again you are viewing things as how you see things as a fan. WWE see's it as Ambrose one of their top young stars vs Cena one of their top draws. Just like they were willing to do Ambrose/Lesnar last year at Mania. If anyone thinks Ambrose isn't going to have a big role at Mania. After the year he's had and facing Lesnar at Mania last year. Well is just being a Ambrose hater. I hate to break it to you, but if AJ/Ziggler match happen at Summerslam people wouldn't care about it either. Hell Ziggler putting his career on the line and people barely care.


----------



## Delsin Rowe

Lothario said:


> On the contrary, reading someone who likely hasn't had vagina since vagina had him balk at someone shaking their hips "setting women back 20 years" is the only thing laughable. :grin2:
> 
> 
> Post better.


Aaaand to the insults. Butthurt fanboy is butthurt confirmed.

Look, I know you think the chick is pretty and in true fanboy fashion, you feel you have to rush to the defense every time someone criticizes your little crush. But this is the internet. People are going to have their own opinions, even ones critical of your heroes. Learn to live with it or post less.

Now run off to your Bella DVDs kiddo.


----------



## Lothario

Straw Hat said:


> I'm being the child? Yeah, because I'm the one booking my favorite to close WM in a so called passing of the torch :lmao
> 
> Reigns may not be the guy, but Deans way behind him in those stakes as well.
> 
> Storyline, Cena has his moment at WM equalling Flair then you have the WM moment of AJ-Cena (two of the best of their generation) shaking hands to create a WM moment.


There's a reason Vince has protected Ambrose and your guy didn't (and won't) pin him clean. Dean has been booked stronger post WM than any man on either roster not named Lesnar. He was runner up in the Rumble vs HHH this year *after* a last man standing match. He pinned HHH clean at Roadblock (only waived off due to a foot being under the rope.) There's a reason AJ took a backseat during this entire build. Seth left with the belt in '15.Reigns did in '16. Ambrose will in '17, but you likely believe he been protected, has had his character reset, and is cutting worked shoots vs Cena about "stepping up" for giggles.


"There are none so blind as those who refuse to see."



Cena's entire story currently is the vet who is slowing down. Him tying Flair isn't the WM moment, it's him *passing* Flair that this company will milk. He's _supposed_ to be losing currently (and will vs Dean) because it's leading to his heel turn in 2018 when he concedes he can't keep up with the new generation and goes back to what brought him to the dance when he pulls out the chain to deck Reigns/Ambrose/Rollins or whatever young gun Vince has pegged as the top face in two years for #17. He will surpass the "dirtiest player in the game" by actually fighting dirty when he realizes he can't keep up.


His entire feud with Ambrose is Dean telling him he can't get it done anymore because he's past his prime, which is why Vince McMahon planted those seeds by having Ambrose being the first man go over him _clean_ on free television in nearly a decade. He didn't *need* to beat Cena to end that match, and he certainly wouldn't have done so clean if it wasn't apart of the two year story they're about to tell. It's perfectly logical and has been telegraphed since the first SDL episode after Ambrose retained at Battleground, you simply don't like it because your guy won't be center stage. 


There's a reason you're the only one in this thread throwing a temper tantrum.



Delsin Rowe said:


> Aaaand to the insults. *Butthurt* fanboy is butthurt confirmed.



You legitimately fired the first insult, coincidentally with the bold. You got the same in return, so don't play victim. Ironically, the only one with a sore ass is the guy still belaboring on an exchange that (presumably) ended two hours ago. Stop attempting to save face. You're not funny. It isn't witty. You're not impressing anyone, and at this stage, you're clearly projecting with the "butthurt" comments considering you're still quoting me when I had already forgotten the exchange in the first place.


Move on.


----------



## Ace

Honestly, the fact they're focusing on Cena-Dean proves to me they're going to have a match (or 3 month feud) soon possibly at SS or RR. To keep Cena busy before a shot at AJ or match against Taker. Cena-Ambrose isn't the big story, it's the filler IMO.

Also, you wouldn't give a WM main event match with a days build on TV. They billed AJ-Cena and Roman-Rollins as WM worthy MEs for MITB. They barely promoted Cena-Ambrose as anywhere near significant enough to be a future WM match.


----------



## Kabraxal

Just as I thought AJ couldn't outdo that promo on SDL... Here comes Talking Smack and he lights everyone up. From questioning why Dean still gets a shot again, forcing a decent answer from Bryan, then asking why Cena gets another shot (with everyone basically going "Yep.. No good reason, Ambrose was right earlier), and then going wonderfully schlocky heel with the Elsworth replacement wish so he can "have a night off"............. What more can you ask for from a guy? 

And I think it's a little funny that SDL is showing that Cena, as good as he can be on the mic, isn't above everyone else like he was portrayed to be. When the chains come off, he has been brutalised just as much as he has been able to dish out. And it's great. It makes for a fucking hot angle.


----------



## Sincere

Great ending to the go home show for No Mercy
The symmetry here is just brilliant















































This match is going to be sick


----------



## DammitChrist

Sincere said:


> Great ending to the go home show for No Mercy
> The symmetry here is just brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This match is going to be sick


Damn, I wasn't even fully aware that there were 6 moments: Each of them took a finisher, and each of them stood tall holding the WWEWHC title.

Good catch there!


----------



## marshal99

Surprised that bryan would pick Alexa bliss as the winner in the women's title at no mercy. Hope his challenge to alexa and becky to top the women's match on RAW comes true.


----------



## Lavidavi35

The ending promo from all three was fantastic! AJ was fucking great. And people complain that he's a shit promo ? 

Ambrose's ether of Cena was damn good. Blurring the lines beautifully. This character that he has formed needs to be the default. My god, these promos are happening in a triple threat situation. Imagine what we'll get if Ambrose and Cena feud one on one. I Quit Match or Last Man Standing between these two, please! :banderas


----------



## Uptown King

Lothario said:


> There's a reason Vince has protected Ambrose and your guy didn't (and won't) pin him clean. Dean has been booked stronger post WM than any man on either roster not named Lesnar. He was runner up in the Rumble vs HHH this year *after* a last man standing match. He pinned HHH clean at Roadblock (only waived off due to a foot being under the rope.) There's a reason AJ took a backseat during this entire build. Seth left with the belt in '15.Reigns did in '16. Ambrose will in '17, but you likely believe he been protected, has had his character reset, and is cutting worked shoots vs Cena about "stepping up" for giggles.
> 
> 
> "There are none so blind as those who refuse to see."
> 
> 
> 
> Cena's entire story currently is the vet who is slowing down. Him tying Flair isn't the WM moment, it's him *passing* Flair that this company will milk. He's _supposed_ to be losing currently (and will vs Dean) because it's leading to his heel turn in 2018 when he concedes he can't keep up with the new generation and goes back to what brought him to the dance when he pulls out the chain to deck Reigns/Ambrose/Rollins or whatever young gun Vince has pegged as the top face in two years for #17. He will surpass the "dirtiest player in the game" by actually fighting dirty when he realizes he can't keep up.
> 
> 
> His entire feud with Ambrose is Dean telling him he can't get it done anymore because he's past his prime, which is why Vince McMahon planted those seeds by having Ambrose being the first man go over him _clean_ on free television in nearly a decade. He didn't *need* to beat Cena to end that match, and he certainly wouldn't have done so clean if it wasn't apart of the two year story they're about to tell. It's perfectly logical and has been telegraphed since the first SDL episode after Ambrose retained at Battleground, you simply don't like it because your guy won't be center stage.
> 
> 
> There's a reason you're the only one in this thread throwing a temper tantrum.


I seriously doubt Cena turns heel at this point of his career, but it would be awesome to see another heel run from him.


----------



## Ace

Sincere said:


> Great ending to the go home show for No Mercy
> The symmetry here is just brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This match is going to be sick


 I don't know, I think it will be good.

But AJ will need to take some big bumps and pull off some special spots to elevate it to great.

I don't think he'll want to do anything like a 450/PF through a table just yet.

Think he may be saving those spots for a bigger match.


----------



## AlternateDemise

Straw Hat said:


> Ziggler-Ambrose had an excellent build with excellent promos. Come SS, the second biggest show of the year, people couldn't care less and completely no sold the match.


Because the match came right after Cena/Styles. This has been pointed out numerous times now, I'm surprised people still use this argument.


----------



## Ace

Wow.

Excellent promo by AJ on Talking Smack.

Talking Smack really is amazing, you see so much quality on there.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

I thought this show was garbage. Only things I liked were the Dolphumentary (just the video, the spirit squad shit was cringeworthy) & AJ/Ambrose burying Cena in that promo


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Good show. Miz/Dolph and the AJ/Cena/Ambrose segments were pure gold, these are easily the two best feuds in WWE at the moment.


I like this feud between Orton/Wyatt but I'm praying Wyatt goes over, even if its via interference or some sort of kayfabe supernatural fuckery.


Kinda interested to see what they do with Hawkins on his debut can't lie lol, I know he's probably going to face Crews at No Mercy but imo it should be Kane, have him pick up a win over Kane using dirty heel tactics, gives Hawkins a win over a credible mid carder and keeps Kane protected which I've noticed they've been doing for some reason ( another Kane/Undertaker feud incoming?).


----------



## squarebox

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I thought this show was garbage. Only things I liked were the Dolphumentary (just the video, the spirit squad shit was cringeworthy) & AJ/Ambrose burying Cena in that promo


same, worst show since the split for me.


----------



## Kostic

Honestly I felt Raw was better this week. Apart from the Miz/Ziggler and the main event segments, the show was garbage. And Bray lost yet again.


----------



## emm_bee

Not the best episode this week, but it's been largely very good for the most part building to No Mercy, so I'll let them off the hook.


----------



## OptionZero

i was floating into Smackdown during lulls in the GSW beatdown of LAC, but i thought the ending promo was strong. I dont think i can recall Cena getting cut off TWICE like that, and having both guys take the wind out of his sails was terrific. Cena's response that talk was cheap was quite appropriate, and frankly, the best use of him. 

Ambrose's line . . . have fun being the guy that plays John Cena on TV was genius


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

It was a good show, I'm glad Kane beat Bray Wyatt again, Smackdown is better with Kane



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> fpalm


That's the same expression I do when I have to watch another boring match of Chris Jeriold



Phaedra said:


> oh lord have mercy


Hey, don't act like Triple H interfered in the main event, pedigreed the three guys and made the moment all bout himself.


----------



## fabi1982

I actually wonder how often a day you jerk off to pictures of chris jericho...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

DammitC said:


> Now that was one fearless pop


Always great to hear a big Nikki pop.



Lothario said:


> Carmella sigjting. Where is @Fearless Maryse? :lmao


How did Carmella squash Nikki this week?



Delsin Rowe said:


> That's why I can't take this Bella woman seriously. Comes out like a stripper.


All the women in WWE are scantily dressed though, even the likes of Sasha who doesn't even have any curves to show off.



wwetna1 said:


> Nikki vs Asuka in a match where they strike the shit out of another would be good. No it would be gold since no one throws better strikes


That would be fun. One of the big flaws of the women's wrestling in WWE is everything looks so soft, even the likes of Becky Lynch throw these prissy little strikes.


----------



## The RainMaker

Lothario said:


> AJ fans have got to pump their breaks. It's not the end of the world and your guy is clearly getting a nice run. Like it or not, Dean and Cena are being built as the WM feud. It is what it is. Dean is 30 and Vince is riding him on SD. AJ vs Cena lll is *not* a bigger WM match to anyone outside of your fan club at this point, and it's not happening at WM. At most, it'll be in the Alamodome, which is why they've rented 60,000 seats in the first place.
> 
> 
> John will put over Ambrose or retire Undertaker come WM. You can protest it until you're blue in the face, but the Ambrose vs Cena beef and worked shoots was clearly the focal point of this feud for a reason, all the way to Ambrose not winning vs Cena with Dirty Deeds so that it's still in the air come WM season. Again, it's not the fucking end of the world or slighting AJ in the slightest. He has the title. Humble yourselves.


RR will come nowhere close to selling 60,000 seats.


----------



## SovereignVA

AJ/Cena/Ambrose is so much more of a main event than Rollins/Owens.

Ambrose/AJ's promo on Cena was sick, and it's been a while since Cena just said "Fuck it" and snapped.

No corny jokes, no defensive promo. Just a "fuck you both"


----------



## Simply Flawless

Prayer Police said:


> Orton should grow a beard and join the Wyatt family because, why not?


:ha

Don't give WWE any fucking ideas for the love of god


----------



## Alright_Mate

Smackdown was good but not great this week, some unnecessary moments this week like Kane & Hype Bros being on tv, fuck those guys.

The build for every upcoming match at No Mercy continued to be great though, that's where Smackdown live excelled this week.

The build for Miz vs Ziggler has been absolutely fantastic, Miz continued to be a glorious troll last night, great video package on Ziggler and the return of the Spirit Squad was unexpected & fun.

The build for the Women's matches remained solid. Alexa getting the upper hand on Becky, Nikki finally showing fight towards Carmella, good stuff.

In two weeks Smackdown has somehow made me care for the Orton vs Wyatt match, there's so much intrigue surrounding this match now, hopefully something major goes down at No Mercy, if it doesn't then it will be a massive disappointment.

Few other bits flowed nicely as well, Usos taking out American Alpha again continues their story. Corbin losing to Swagger but coming out protected was good booking, the finish to the match was a clever creative way to keep Corbin protected.

The final segment with Ambrose, Cena & Styles was fantastic. I thought it would feel like a rush job with how much time was left but everything fitted nicely. Ambrose & Styles killed it on mic, good work from both. Closing out with all three holding the title & hitting their finishers was good booking.

Raw had his moments this week and I can see why people preferred that over Smackdown, but I can't be doing with the repetitive shit Raw offers. Smackdown yet again produced good storyline progression & good booking, something which Raw fails to do.


----------



## Reotor

I'm in agreement with the people that said this episode was a let down, the end segment was good but the rest varied from bad to meh for me.
Just reinforce my opinion that SDL is running on gas fumes and will not be able to sustain the same level of momentum the previous shows had, which is a shame.


----------



## DoubtGin

Not everything was good (Kane vs Bray was unnecessary and I don't really care about Hype Bros vs Ascension), but the highlights were amazing. Miz and Ziggler arguably have the best feud of their respective careers and the main event promo was brilliant from all three involved. I also really like the Orton/Bray segments because it finally moves away from the boring formula that is all over WWE. 

Every feud was progressed nicely enough. I wish I would have watched this live and not gone to bed.


----------



## Lothario

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> RR will come nowhere close to selling 60,000 seats.


Whether or not the seats woll be filled has dick to do with my point, which is they're going to have a big match advertised in hopes of drawing asses to seats considering they're booking a stadium. You know..in hopes of making money? It's not quantum physics .


----------



## JustAName

DammitC said:


> "Oh My God! They killed AJ!!"


YOU BASTARDS!


----------



## Simply Flawless

:maury so now Randy's gonna have heat with tables AND chairs...dammit Randy. #FurnitureLivesMatter


----------



## Florat

Just because of Mojo Rawley's dance, this episode of Smackdown is a 10 in my book, couldn't stop laughing and then, Ambrose cut that promo on John Cena. He is on another level on the mic, he is just so good and I love that he doesn't stop every 5 seconds but keeps going on, I almost felt sorry for John Cena and I'm loving this feud between them


----------



## Old School Icons

- Second week in a row, Ziggler and The Miz/Maryse had the best segment. This feud hardly started with fire but this has become one of the best mid card feuds this year. The "Success of Failure" video package was :Rollins

- Styles/Ambrose/Cena face off. Styles has been so entertaining as a heel and Dean Ambrose continues to shake off the shackles off the Lunatic Cringe. I hope the 3-way delivers a cracking match, I'm really looking forward to it

Rest of it was ok to meh although I will say one thing about the Wyatt/Orton stuff. Its been refreshing for a feud involving Bray where someone actually looks at Wyatt and says "I'm not buying this shit" and playing his own game.


----------



## NeyNey

That promo was absolutely fantastic. 
Ambrose is just so fucking damn good. 
So glad he adressed the crap Cena said about him on Talking Smack last week! Oh yeah Cena, you really thought you could just sit around and talk shit about the king like that?! :frank3 Jesus Christ, watch the fuck out! You call yourself a veteran but you're just as naive as a schoolboy. When Dean raises the title again you gonna look like that: :cmj2 and you gonna ask yourself if maybe, yeah maybe your time has come to retire. 

SO THRILLED by the thought of an upcoming Ambrose/Cena feud! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless

Cena's great grandkids are gonna be born feeling that shade


----------



## chronoxiong

Only segments I enjoyed were The Miz/Ziggler promo and main event segment. Loved that Ziggler tribute video as it highlighted all his lowlights. Really makes you root for Ziggler and hate Miz. I didn't hate the Wyatt/Orton segments but do wonder how Wyatt escaped.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Man, Ambrose killed it in that segment, loving his more serious edge since going to Smackdown


----------



## Ironman Match

You know what I like? The little details of the show.

Like the info graphic, that reminds me of the old one


















Just a little thing to make the show unique


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Man Carmella is so green. You can see it in the way she's constantly pausing to think about things before she does anything, nothing comes naturally to her at all (yet). And I have to get this out of the way...Nikki is soooo fine.








Epic boobage! Nikki has her work cut out for her at No Mercy to get a good match though. Alexa didn't look great either though, her and Carmella are still very clearly works in progress, so much of what they do is so slow because they have to think so much about what they are doing. And I like Becky but can she please never do that leg lariat thing ever again or actually learn to do it, it just looks like the shittiest attempt at a dropkick ever, she gets zero height, and it just looks like an nonathletic mess. Her strikes in general are a loss for me, she puts more effort into saying "Straight Fiya" than she does the follow up forearm. But hey overall at least Nikki didn't job or get laid out for a change, its amazing how long its been since she hasn't had too. I hated that Kardashian insult from Carmella though, so bad, just running with cliche smark/IWC shit, and coming from a shitty Jersey Shore rip off as well...

And Miz TV was fantastic, I've already commented on it elsewhere but it really was so great. Such a perfect wrestling segment that got the heel heat and got the babyface some sympathy. This is what wrestling is supposed to be, not an endless stream of moves for the sake of moves leading to more moves. But characters you can connect with and feel for, in feuds that make matches mean something. Maryse looked AMAZING. Miz is epically great at the moment, he's such an amazing heel, and Dolph is doing fantastic as the babyface here, and really speaking from the heart, and making sure the audience knows this is a huge match for him. And when Dolph said "I'm not done yet" and Miz immediately cuts in with "yes you are" GOAT heel. The delusional KO marks can suck a fart, this is great heel work, a heel 24/7. No pandering, no sucking up, just heel work. Miz is the best heel in the world bar none. And it was cool seeing Dykstra again, crazy to think back and see how he was being positioned as a star, now here he is. The other guy looked old as shit though. I love that little arm clap of Maryse's, its cute. This really was a great segment, and I liked how WWE acknowledged the past, Zigglers past and his different gimmicks. Its amazing though how many times Dolph has been humiliated though in WWE. And The Miz looks like such a star, he's got this swagger and this aura. The suit, the classy Title, Maryse, and his intensity. He looks like a big deal, and he looks perfect for his role/gimmick even while retreating.

Bray Wyatt seems done though, I cant help but think maybe he's going to be repackaged soon? This Orton feud this week just had this feeling like this is the end of Bray. All his mystique is being ripped away and the last shreds of his credibility destroyed.

The Cena/AJ/Dean stuff was a lot of fun.

The Rest was as an okay show. Not a bad show, but probably the weakest SDL overall so far. Had some fantastic go home segments for the IC and World Title matches though.


----------



## Acezwicker

Fearless Maryse said:


> Man Carmella is so green. You can see it in the way she's constantly pausing to think about things before she does anything, nothing comes naturally to her at all (yet). And I have to get this out of the way...Nikki is soooo fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic boobage! Nikki has her work cut out for her at No Mercy to get a good match though. Alexa didn't look great either though, her and Carmella are still very clearly works in progress, so much of what they do is so slow because they have to think so much about what they are doing. And I like Becky but can she please never do that leg lariat thing ever again or actually learn to do it, it just looks like the shittiest attempt at a dropkick ever, she gets zero height, and it just looks like an nonathletic mess. Her strikes in general are a loss for me, she puts more effort into saying "Straight Fiya" than she does the follow up forearm. But hey overall at least Nikki didn't job or get laid out for a change, its amazing how long its been since she hasn't had too. I hated that Kardashian insult from Carmella though, so bad, just running with cliche smark/IWC shit, and coming from a shitty Jersey Shore rip off as well...
> 
> And Miz TV was fantastic, I've already commented on it elsewhere but it really was so great. Such a perfect wrestling segment that got the heel heat and got the babyface some sympathy. This is what wrestling is supposed to be, not an endless stream of moves for the sake of moves leading to more moves. But characters you can connect with and feel for, in feuds that make matches mean something. Maryse looked AMAZING. Miz is epically great at the moment, he's such an amazing heel, and Dolph is doing fantastic as the babyface here, and really speaking from the heart, and making sure the audience knows this is a huge match for him. And when Dolph said "I'm not done yet" and Miz immediately cuts in with "yes you are" GOAT heel. The delusional KO marks can suck a fart, this is great heel work, a heel 24/7. No pandering, no sucking up, just heel work. Miz is the best heel in the world bar none. And it was cool seeing Dykstra again, crazy to think back and see how he was being positioned as a star, now here he is. The other guy looked old as shit though. I love that little arm clap of Maryse's, its cute. This really was a great segment, and I liked how WWE acknowledged the past, Zigglers past and his different gimmicks. Its amazing though how many times Dolph has been humiliated though in WWE. And The Miz looks like such a star, he's got this swagger and this aura. The suit, the classy Title, Maryse, and his intensity. He looks like a big deal, and he looks perfect for his role/gimmick even while retreating.
> 
> Bray Wyatt seems done though, I cant help but think maybe he's going to be repackaged soon? This Orton feud this week just had this feeling like this is the end of Bray. All his mystique is being ripped away and the last shreds of his credibility destroyed.
> 
> The Cena/AJ/Dean stuff was a lot of fun.
> 
> The Rest was as an okay show. Not a bad show, but probably the weakest SDL overall so far. Had some fantastic go home segments for the IC and World Title matches though.



You're aware Becky is notorious for being very safe in the ring right? She tends to over-protect her opponents on strikes, especially ones who are inexperienced. Becky failed P.e when she was younger and since she isn't a natural athlete so that is why she runs that way and her leg lariots look that way.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Acezwicker said:


> You're aware Becky is notorious for being very safe in the ring right? She tends to over-protect her opponents on strikes, especially ones who are inexperienced. Becky failed P.e when she was younger and since she isn't a natural athlete so that is why she runs that way and her leg lariots look that way.


I get that, but her strikes just look so bad, if Nikki can throw her forearm like she does and not hurt anyone then Becky can put a little more effort into her stuff.


----------



## Acezwicker

Fearless Maryse said:


> I get that, but her strikes just look so bad, if Nikki can throw her forearm like she does and not hurt anyone then Becky can put a little more effort into her stuff.


It's not effort into question, style wise she is not a striker or a brawler never has never will. Nikki's forearm is a signature move, Becky's running forearm strike is part of her comeback and it usually transitions into something else, Nikki's forearm is different in importance to their arsenal. It either finishes or sets up the finish. 

People who have backgrounds doing real martial arts striking and Boxing have problems emulating strikes and controlling their power so they hit lighter just to be safe. Say Becky hits more stiffer she could break bones.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Acezwicker said:


> It's not effort into question, style wise she is not a striker or a brawler never has never will. Nikki's forearm is a signature move, Becky's running forearm strike is part of her comeback and it usually transitions into something else, Nikki's forearm is different in importance to their arsenal. It either finishes or sets up the finish.
> 
> People who have backgrounds doing real martial arts striking and Boxing have problems emulating strikes and controlling their power so they hit lighter just to be safe. Say Becky hits more stiffer she could break bones.


There's adifference though between working soft and doing the ugliest looking kick in wrestlingtoday. They're always bad and the bar for women doing dropkicks or anything like that is low but that one she did on SD was beyond terrible. I dont think she even got off the ground.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

I really enjoyed the Miz/Ziggler section but it made me think about the fine line between success and failure.

This was like a lot of angles that WWE have done over the last decade. The majority fall flat. It shows what a difference it makes when the talent have a bit of heat, some motivation and are building to a match people care about. These are the areas where Raw falls behind.


----------



## Acezwicker

Fearless Maryse said:


> There's adifference though between working soft and doing the ugliest looking kick in wrestlingtoday. They're always bad and the bar for women doing dropkicks or anything like that is low but that one she did on SD was beyond terrible. I dont think she even got off the ground.


So you're nitpicking such a minor move in her arsenal that never gets a pinfall for what purpose again? This is Alvarez level dumb. Becky failed P.e so that is why she doesn't get a lot of vertical on them added with the fact she overprotects her opponents so yes that comes into play. Becky has always worked safe even in NXT.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Acezwicker said:


> So you're nitpicking such a minor move in her arsenal that never gets a pinfall for what purpose again? This is Alvarez level dumb. Becky failed P.e so that is why she doesn't get a lot of vertical on them added with the fact she overprotects her opponents so yes that comes into play. Becky has always worked safe even in NXT.


Its more more my issue with how low impact womens wrestling in WWE is, everything is so soft and prissy. Becky's meant to be better than that, but instead she exemplifies the soft, nonathletic, awkward and unbelievable as all hell WWE womens style. Surely she can do better than that atrocious kick, or her zero impact forearm after she screams "straight fiya", why get the crowd involved for such a shitty looking move?

Why do you even know she failed PE...


----------



## Acezwicker

Fearless Maryse said:


> Its more more my issue with how low impact womens wrestling in WWE is, everything is so soft and prissy. Becky's meant to be better than that, but instead she exemplifies the soft, nonathletic, awkward and unbelievable as all hell WWE womens style. Surely she can do better than that atrocious kick, or her zero impact forearm after she screams "straight fiya", why get the crowd involved for such a shitty looking move?
> 
> Why do you even know she failed PE...


A criticism I have of her is she overprotects her opponent too much especially if her opponent is inexperienced. 

I'm hoping that they book her so she can carry her opponents to good matches where Becky's opponents look good in defeat, this way helps both champion and challenger. I hope they don't have the heel dominate most of the match then lose in a lower quality match which does nothing for nobody champion or Challenger. 

The Straight Fiyah set-up than forearm exemplifies more of a showman's side to wrestling that she brings in. It seems to be more flashy than hardhitting.

Becky has mentioned many times in interviews she has failed P.E.


----------



## Oakesy

I really enjoyed Smackdown once again. The Dolph/Miz promo had a lot of fire into it and makes me really look forward to Sunday, even though the match might not be the greatest.

The main event segment was great aswell, Cena's role is almost making me want him to win another World Title :lol

Looking forward to No Mercy.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

I just want to see that Mojo dancing gif again.


----------



## Cash

I came here to say how good that Ambrose promo was. Probably some true feelings mixed into that. Awesome. Great build for the match

Also the Miz Dolph match has a nice build

Definitely preferring SD at the moment. There seems more creative freedom - or is it just because they have better mic workers?


----------



## Mox Girl

Every single time I think I couldn't love Dean anymore, he cuts a promo like that and I find my love for him growing even more. How amazing was that?! :mark: He was looking damn good and he sounded damn good.

I also loled at AJ telling John to shut up, and then when John tried to talk again, Dean told him to shut up also :lol Then AJ hanging in the bg all smug when Dean was talking haha.


----------

